# Milkyspit's MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)



## milkyspit

*Milky Candle v2 (MC2) Thread*

*[size=+1]Update 12/11/2007[/size]*

Are there still MC2 units available? Well, sort of...

Short answer: I have maybe a half-dozen, and could build more if there's demand to do that. For at least this first half-dozen and probably more, I could likely get 'em shipped in time for Christmas, if that's an issue.

Longer answer in response to an inquiry from Alan B...



Alan B said:


> So exactly what is left now?
> 
> By the way, I like your use of the PVC repair coupler. I do a lot with PVC and have considered these for packaging small projects but have not done it yet. Nice application. One that I've been contemplating is a 'floor light' for the RV when we go dry camping. Possibly a red LED in both ends, lay it on the floor... Perhaps an auto-on ambient light detector...
> 
> -- Alan



Hi Alan, this is a good question... (BTW, thanks for the kind words)... I have maybe a half-dozen units completed in my PERSONAL stash of MC2... and I could build more if there's any demand. Heck, I'm not totally averse to selling out of my personal stock... it's happened before! I can always make myself more, so no problem there.

Let me know if you want any... 

*[size=+1]Update 9/16/2007[/size]*

There are still a few of these left... maybe 2 or 3, plus maybe a half-dozen prototypes of various sorts. :thinking: Cost remains $55 per unit, and current shipping charges are as follows, slightly higher than before due to US Postal price increase earlier this year...

Shipping to USA uninsured costs $5.
Shipping to USA with insurance costs a total of $12.
Shipping internationally costs $29 via EMS with tracking and up to $100 insurance coverage.

A note on insurance: I cannot cover lost or damaged packages (only a one-man shop after all)... so if you're concerned about this risk, please order insurance on your package. That said, so far I've never actually had a package lost... so this is purely optional. Your call either way!

Note for international customers: I need to declare the same value for Customs that I do for insurance... please keep this in mind and tell me how much to declare as the value of your package. Up to $100 insurance coverage can be included in your shipment at no extra charge, more insurance would cost you additional, Please let me know if you wish that.

*[size=+1]Update 7/14/2007[/size]*

Guys, I just received a PM asking if these are still available. They are! I've got enough boards remaining to build 10 more units, then I'm more-or-less out unless getting lots of additional demand. I can perhaps mount alternate forms of 5mm or even 10mm LEDs, too, so if you've been hankering for a special version, this would be a good time to get it. Pricing for the standard MC2 is $55 per unit, and for special requests it's $60 per unit. Note that I can also build into various other formats, such as lanterns and the like.


*[size=+1]UPDATE AS OF 12/11/06 AT 11:39am[/size]* :santa:

*Buildable: 12 MC2 units*, 20+ boards for 4AA lanterns (SilverFox, got any photos of yours?) or other custom applications

MC2 Cost: $55 each with $5 (USA) or $10 (elsewhere) shipping for the entire order.

Lantern and custom build cost: TBD, send me PM...

Payment info...







Orders shipped by this SATURDAY ought to arrive before Christmas, at least here in the United States.
:santa:

BTW, so far 97 MC2 units have been shipped! Thanks all! 

Thought of a fun thing to do... for *whoever orders the 100th MC2, I'll include in the package the prototype Milky Tester v2 unit* free of charge... a bit of Milky Candle history, and still a darned useful little tester! It's designed to check suitability of a 123 cell for use in a 2x123 Milky Candle or MC2 unit. Who's gonna get it? :naughty:



*[size=+1]Prior Updates...[/size]*

*Those who haven't emailed with additional contact info, please do! I even put together a spiffy new email address for your enjoyment... *

*... milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com*

------------------------------------------------

It's looking like the MC2 will cost *$55* for the first unit, with a discount for each additional unit. *Pricing is still unofficial*, though.

*Milky Tester is now built into the MC2* itself, so *everybody* gets one, no additional charge! 

*[size=+1]10/9/2006 Update[/size]*

So far 53 units shipped and a number of orders yet to be filled... but in the meantime, in the interest of trying something a little fun and different...
:naughty:

*OPEN SEASON ON MC2... An Experiment!

**ANYONE who wants one RIGHT NOW, *I've got 13 available... post here how many you're ordering FIRST them send Paypal here as follows... I'll get the first 13 units out immediately and build more for folks who just miss. It's IMPORTANT to post your intention here FIRST so others will have some idea of how many units remain! Something like, "I'll take 2. Cash Paypal incoming."

Order info...






*[size=+1]9/26/2006 Update[/size]*

*Off to a good start. *So far 27 MC2 units have shipped... of course, that includes my own half-dozen! 

Point is: we're getting there. Just in the soft-confirm list that's only 1/3 to 1/4 the total quantity, and there are literally of HUNDREDS of requests of units from folks who didn't soft-confirm!

No worries... I'll order another run of boards if necessary, and so long as the other components remain available will keep building until everybody who wants one, has one. At least that's the goal!
:thumbsup:

Have procrastinated big time on completing the instruction pamphlet. MSaxatilus (one of the first recipients of an MC2... and why not! He showed up at the Milky Labs IN PERSON to make the pickup!) graciously drafted the pamphlet and I still haven't forced myself to finish the edits and reformatting. However, I've been shipping the MC2 units so far with a "Quick Tips" cheat sheet and will post the full-blown instructions here, or at least a link to them, once available. If you've already got an MC2, keep watching this thread for updates!

BTW, thanks for all the continued support, folks. :bow:

*[size=+1]9/22/2006 Update[/size]*

*Let's Rock!* 

*The build has begun.* I've actually shipped some MC2 units to a few folks with whom I'd had trade obligations or other special circumstances. There are also a few "early adopters" who received units so I could get some constructive feedback. (Thanks folks!) And they didn't even have the benefit of an instruction sheet, as that wasn't completed yet! 

At this point, anyone who's received units, *feel free to post *about them! As for everyone else, *no worries.* I'll keep building until everyone gets what they wanted... in fact, that's well underway...






For the time being I'll be emailing and/or PMing folks when their units are ready, so warm up the Paypals please! If that gets out of hand, I'll do as mentioned before and let The Product Wizard handle the order taking and shipping. (Thanks Steve!) Incidentally, ProdWiz is a very cool online storefront... plus they've got a REAL storefront in south NJ... handle flashlights, knives, and Lord knows what else... AWESOME website (try the product closeup... way cool)... great folks! Darned cool logo, too...

*The Product Wizard*





Meanwhile, a slightly different flavor of MC2 will be available in the near future from *Tek-tite*. I'm really not sure of pricing, packaging, or similar details, but their version of the MC2 will be a 3AAA, weatherproof model suitable for outdoor use... campsite, tent light, hurricane light, bugout bag... even as a low-powered, long-running flashlight. Here's a photo of a prototype (no it's not the blown-out Surefire body)...






Finally, here's a little snippet describing some operating features... the full-blown instruction sheet will be posted here when completed...

*Quick Tips.
*_*
Unscrew the BOTTOM to install or remove batteries... screw bottom back into place all the way to turn on, or back off just a bit and press inward on the metal washer at bottom for momentary on... a quick press on then off will make the MC2 switch to the next-lower mode next time you turn on the unit, and when at the lowest output, the next such mode change will return to max output... the levels (in order) are HIGH, MEDIUM, LOW, and AMBER. The MC2 will automatically switch to amber when your cells cannot keep the current mode in regulation any longer... sometimes you'll see the unit going back and forth for a short while if the voltage is right at the borderline... when the cells are REALLY depleted, the amber LED will begin pulsating gently, letting you know it's time to look for some more cells! Also, you can unscrew the nylon spacer inside the tailcap to make the spring reach farther into the tube... do this to run with a single 123 cell.

*_Thanks folks! Please hang in there... yours is coming, and soon! 

*[size=+1]9/9/2006 Update[/size]*

*Guess what Milky's having for breakfast? *:naughty:






*[size=+1]8/18/2006 Update[/size]*

*To All... Next Week? Maybe? Seriously! *:naughty:

The last of the white 5mm LEDs are streaming toward George as we speak. With luck he will receive them by this coming Monday. That means it's also possible that he just might have a big ol' package making its way back to me by the end of next week! Then the FOLLOWING Monday, with luck, I'd be in a position to do final assembly... and all of you who have been so unbelievably, Saintly patient, would at last be able to plunk down your money and get your MC2s! So while I cannot guarantee an exact availability date, I can say with a fair amount of confidence that at this point we're talking in terms of weeks or even days, not months! Yippee!!








*[size=+1]8/14/2006 Update[/size]*

According to photographic evidence, looks like the MC2 boards have arrived at sensei George's house, heh heh... :naughty:






They exist! They exist!


Who else hasn't updated their contact info with me yet? Getting closer folks! 

*[size=+1]8/7/2006 Update[/size]*

The white and amber LEDs for the first 100 MC2 units have been ordered. Still need more housings but have at least 52 in my possession right now. Need some smaller hardware... bolts, washers, springs, nylon spacers... no biggie! Meanwhile I've been focusing on testing the 2xCR2 configuration and things seem to be working as expected. Moving along! 

*[size=+1]8/4/2006 Update[/size]*

The MC2 boards have been ordered! 

*A typical test run...*

1. Installed a pair of 123 cells that tested at 0% on a ZTS battery tester.

2. Run at medium output for something like 8 days, 24 hours a day... finally this morning, noticed that the white LED had shutdown (note that no dimming occurs in the MC2, the white LED simply turns itself off when battery output can no longer sustain the chosen output level) and the amber LED was lit continuous. I could have allowed it to keep running this way for a while longer but chose instead to open the light and test the cells.

3. One cell did not light the amber LED at all. The other cell throbbed the amber LED (throbbing meaning the LED wasn't on continuous, but rather pulsating slowly).

4. Selected another 123 cell from my "dead" cells bin and tested... this one is also throbbing amber.

5. Installed the 2x123 throbbing amber cells in the MC2 and restarted at medium output. All is well. 

6. Tested the 123 cell that wouldn't light the amber LED... voltage is 0.88V. For a 123 cell, that's pretty darned low! oo:

7. Checked flash amps on the cell... it actually managed 0.05A flash amps, which for the MC2 is on the high side. Still, not much oomph remaining in this little guy!

8. Disposed of this clearly depleted cell feeling no guilt. 

*[size=+1]7/28/2006 Update[/size]*

Last night I tweaked the firmware some more and replaced the white LED on my proto with a Jeled 50cd 5mm, quite possibly the brightest and most efficient single-die 5mm LED that's commonly available right now. Testing is ongoing... I will say this: it certainly adds some teeth to the medium output! 

*[size=+1]7/21/2006 Update[/size]*

New folks, I need to know of your interest! Please PM or email with your contact info (email at least) and shipping address.

Folks who joined the MC2 bandwagon long ago... due to my own foolishness I have no email addresses or any other contact info for many of you. Could you guys PM or email me your whatever info you wish to share... email addy and shipping address at least, more at your discretion?

No worries, I have NO plans to share my list! No privavy concerns or weird spammers here. 

*[size=+1]7/18/2006 Update[/size]*

Took a quick-n-dirty video of the MC2 low battery indicator in action... thought folks might like to see it. It works! (hee hee.)  Please do cut me some slack here, folks, as this is my first-ever attempt at uploading a video clip...

*MC2 Low Battery Indicator*
(click on image to play the 16 second video)





*[size=+1]7/11/2006 Update[/size]*

Looks like I've got a distribution outlet lined up for the MC2... you'll be able to place orders there, use credit cards, choose your preferred means of shipping (both UPS and US Postal), whatever... in fact, might even have TWO distributors lined up!

No worries, it won't affect the price of the MC2 other than the same credit card fee and shipping costs you would have incurred anyway... but it DOES free me up to do less packing of boxes, and more building of MC2 units!

More specifics to come.



*Pair of MC2 Protos Continue Their Test Runs.*






*[size=+1]7/3/2006 Update[/size]*

Got two prototypes in the other day and have been putting 'em through the paces since. There are a few minor wrinkles to iron out, but actually I'm impressed by how functional the proto boards are right off the bat. Even had someone offer to buy one on the spot when I showed him! I assume that's a good thing. 






One design change: it's looking like the red backup LED will instead be amber... that's contingent on my ability to source a particularly nice amber LED for which I've seen some impressive specs. On a more minor note, the backup LED will be user-selectable as a fourth "brightness" level, in addition to its existing function as a fallback when the white LED fails due to insufficient juice in the cells.

On the battery test function, it actually gives FOUR levels of feedback! (1) Fresh cell... (2) depleted but good for 2x123 configuration... (3) heavily depleted, probably good for a few more hours on 2x123... and (4) dead as a doornail. 

At the suggestion of fellow CPFer flashlight, I'm copying this post from far below... please followup if you haven't already done so, we're selling out this run day by day!

*[size=+1]Those who haven't emailed with additional contact info, please do! I even put together a spiffy new email address for your enjoyment... [/size]*

*milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com*

Thanks all! This is as exciting for me as it is for everyone else. 

*[size=+1]6/14/2006 Update[/size]*

Folks, it's been heartening to have the support of so many in the CPF family.

And now I have some good news!     :rock:

The MC2 is closer than you think... AT LAST! And it's going digital! :naughty:

I'll save some details for later as the first prototype of the board is still being assembled... but as a preview, I *will* offer up some tidbits from the new featureset...

* Housing will be same as for the original Milky Candle, but NO switch on top... the top will house only LEDs (note the "s" on the end of that word) and likely be potted. This will help make the MC2 more weatherproof, though still not truly waterproof.

* Runs 2x123 but 40-50% longer runtimes than the original! 

* Level selection done digitally via the switch at bottom end of the light... this is also the switch that turns the MC2 on and off.

* Will *probably* auto-ratchet the output down to lower levels as the cells grow too weak to maintain the higher level in regulation... we're still working on this.

* Will light a RED LED when cells grow too weak to continue driving the white LED... and keep running the red LED at high brightness for as long as possible... this ought to give plenty of warning to CHANGE YOUR CELLS! 

* Capable of running 1x123 using the red LED... battery chamber will most likely autoadapt for 1x123 or 2x123... still working on this, too! oo:

* Milky Tester is now BUILT-INTO THE MC2 ITSELF

* White LED will probably be a 10mm, for longer throw in the event you need to use the MC2 for more traditional flashlight applications! No worries... the 10mm is nice and bright, and can easily light an average-size room via bounce-off-the-ceiling ambient light. Proven for one full year at Castle Milkystein, by the three little milklets! 

*Get your orders ready, folks!*

If you haven't yet joined the wait list, now is the time!

If your info has changed, please update it so I know how to contact you! PM me if you prefer to keep details private. An email address in addition to your CPF ID would be most helpful!

Looking to do a build of 200 MC2's... right now 172 units are on the wait list! I can increase my board order if necessary... but if you want to be part of the MC2 build, please make sure you join! Posting interest in this thread will suffice so long as you let me know how many units you'd like.

Target price still being set... looks to be around $50. Please know that I'm doing all I can to keep pricing as low as possible while NOT sacrificing quality... and believe me, I'm certainly not making all that much from the assembly!

Gotta do it though... I want a few for myself! 

*Subscribe to this thread for more details.*

*[size=+1]Original Info Post[/size]*

*What's an MC2?*
The MC2 is the next generation Milky Candle, a long-running electronic candle whose concept took shape after our family experienced at least THREE electrical power outages during a one month period! 

This initial post will be updated with new information from time to time... no more wading through the entire thread to understand what it's all about! 

*Time for the MC2! :laughing: Will it look like this? MAYBE! :naughty:*





Although working prototypes of the MC2 already exist, the design is still in flux, mainly due to a combination of my own ongoing improvements until the thing intuitively "feels" right; plus some well-timed discoveries of better components, all mixed with a big dose of life events... new baby, new job, etc.

The *MC2* will be a fairly radical departure from the original Milky Candle, improving on its predecessor in a number of ways. It will incorporate a brighter, more efficient LED, possibly 10mm in diameter instead of the more standard 5mm ones; pushbutton brightness adjustment; better weatherproofing; and a new circuit that substantially improves runtimes. On this latter point, the original Milky Candle was capable of running on 2x123 cells in "nightlight mode" (its lowest output level) for 1000 hours, while the MC2 should be able to operate at the same level of brightness for 1500 hours, a *50%* improvement.


*How Bright?*
The brightness standard for the MC2 is that it provide the minimum necessary level of illumination to navigate an average size room without tripping on toys, stepping on things, bumping into the furniture, etc. Since the MC2 will have multiple brightness levels, the highest output will probably exceed this threshold, while the lowest (a.k.a. nightlight mode) will illuminate perhaps a 6 foot radius around the unit once one's eyes have become dark-adapted.

*Side Effects... Good Ones!*
Since the MC2 is particularly miserly with energy consumption, it offers the side effect of running with 123 cells too deeply discharged to use in anything else. In fact, the MC2 can run *in regulation* even at its highest output level using a pair of 123 cells that don't work at all in the SureFire Hurricane Lamp, itself a long-running emergency outage light! :naughty: With the MC2, folks can feel good about not wasting energy when they finally toss their 123 cells in the trash; and users of other 123 cell lights will have an ongoing stream of "free" 123 cells to feed the MC2.
:thumbsup:

*What's a Milky Tester?*
Along the way I also built a prototype version of the *Milky Tester*. The idea was to have a tester that could indicate whether 123 cells pulled from other flashlights would be able to drive the MC2 for a reasonable amount of time. In testing I found that most of the times that the MC2 went out, only one of the cells was truly dead, while the other could continue to be used. I wanted a simple way of determining which cell was which.

*The first Milky Tester.*





The initial design was simplistic, but the intent is to extend the tester's functionality to spot-check 123 cells for their suitability in high-powered lights such as the SureFire tactical incandescents; MC2 running at highest output; or MC2 running in nightlight mode. In all cases, a successful test indicates that the cell should be able of delivering at least moderate output time at the tested level.

One final note for now: the MC2 and Milky Tester may or may not end up looking like the units in the photos above... so consider those sneak peeks, but not necessarily reflective of the finished products!

*The Wait List.*
Feel free to state your interest below, as well over 100 CPFers already have! (Yikes!) I've been maintaining a wait list based on the posts, and the MC2 (plus Milky Testers, for that matter) will be distributed in priority order based on the list... the folks at the top of the list will receive the first production units, and so on, until the supply is exhausted. Expect the MC2 to cost $40, although one of the project's goals is to drive the price lower than that. Still, better to estimate a little high and be pleasantly surprised later! 





*MC2: Because A Photon Is A Terrible Thing To Waste.*


----------



## wasabe64

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

The ultimate in battery squeezer! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

(lil' bump for the new thread)


----------



## CroMAGnet

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Im in! I need something to help get rid of all these 123 batts /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Codeman

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Will both stand up to heavy drool? My keyboard's getting kinduv sticky as I look at the pictures!


----------



## greenLED

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I could've sworn I posted interest in the other thread but can't find myself in there. I'm interested.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Hi Scott,

I can't remember if I put in that I'd like one MT if they become a reality. I think originally they weren't going to be but now they might.

Thanks,
-LT


----------



## supes

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I'm in. 
My 123a's are waiting to get drained up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Hallis

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Hey Scott, could you post up what you have as the "official" waiting list for these in the initial post? Seems like a good idea to me anyway /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif

Shane


----------



## PeterW

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

What's the beam output like with these LEDs. Ideally we want the highest lumen/watt output (maximum photons), with a very good diffuser so we get even illumination. 

Looks like we're nearly there!

PEterW


----------



## balticvid

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Happy New year Scott
Hope your wife and the kids are well.
I still think about the night that we went to the quarry.
That was fun.
Walt


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

GreenLED, you weren't on the list... but now you are. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Lunal_Tic, the Milky Tester will probably happen, if for no other reason than the number of folks who have asked for them! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif I still need to figure out a way to put them together with much less labor than I've used on the prototypes; that'll be absolutely essential to keep the price low! Let's face it... nobody, including me, wants to pay more for their tester than for their MC2! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Supes, you're in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Hallis, need to give some thought to publishing the entire wait list... for one thing, I really don't want this to become one of those threads where every new person copies the entire list, turning the thread into one big mess o' names, or even worse, ending up with disputes as to who belongs before whom if both updated the list at the same time! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Also, for privacy reasons not sure some CPFers would want the list published like that. But let me brainstorm it a little. Hmm...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif

Peter, I'll be honest with you in that the MC2 will utilize a narrow angle LED that will project a big hotspot onto the ceiling of a room, and so long as that ceiling is sorta kinda white, the reflected light should do a great job of evenly illuminating the room. It's counterintuitive, I guess, that reflected light off the ceiling could do better than direct light, but in this case it really does. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Another downside to direct illumination: the glare really gets annoying! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

That said, a diffuser is a great idea and would give folks the option of trying either approach. Not sure exactly what form that diffuser will take with this larger LED, but it's one of the remaining details on the plate, so to speak, so it will definitely get some attention. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Walt, the same! Happy New Year to you, and many thanks for the well wishes. The family is well. (One more child since I saw you last... a 4 month old baby boy!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif I enjoyed that night in the quarry when you and I ended up having a great chat off to the side. Those sorts of experiences are what makes hosting NJ PhotonFest worthwhile! Hope we'll see you again at one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Scott, I'm on the MC2 list, and I "think" I am on the Tester list, not sure, but want to be.

Bill


----------



## Hallis

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

i still like the plastic pipe-bomb look /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif 

Shane


----------



## PeterW

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

No worries, as you say it will light the room better. The more photons the better. I can try using glow plastic as a diffuser, ought to work. As regards the tester.... looks simple to make, maybe you could just send us it kit form and then we could put it together ourselves.... unless there are any 'special' stages involved?!

Keep up the excellent work!

PEterW


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Bill, you WERE on the list but WEREN'T on for a Milky Tester, but you are now! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Hallis, it might still use the plastic pipe bomb housing... and even if not, bet I could make yours from one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## diggdug13

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Scott,
I'd like to be added to the Milky Tester also please.

doug


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Doug, added 1 MT to your request. BTW, I really like that animated avatar you use! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## diggdug13

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Thx, 
I haven't seen too many people with it

Doug


----------



## HarryN

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Scott - please bump me up to 3 each of them instead of the original 1 each. I personally would like the LED mounted to keep it from being bumped when dropped / stored in the drawer, glovebox, etc. 

Hurricane season starts in the fall - an imperfect light is better than no light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Harry, duly noted. You're now listed for 3 MC2 and 3 MT. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Incidentally, the LED will definitely be mounted in one way or another... glued down, held in place with a holder, or in some other manner. No worries!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## rdf

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Hi, Scott.
I should be on the list for MCs; I would like to add a request for one MTester, too, please. 
Thanks!

Russ


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Russ, you got it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## jbfla

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Please add me to the list for one tester...already on the MC II list.
Thanks
JB


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

jbfla, you're now listed for 1 MC2 and 1 MT. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## HarryN

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Hi Scott - please just 3 x MC2, 0 x MT. (We don't test no stinkin batteries.) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I will just put fresh cells in for a very long running light.


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Okay Harry, 3 MC2, 0 MT.


----------



## Hallis

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Hallis, it might still use the plastic pipe bomb housing... and even if not, bet I could make yours from one! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif The pipe-bomb tube just looks like a rough and tough emergency piece to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Shane


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Scott,

Have you given any thought to the problems of over discharge etc. as posted in the A Little Accident. W/123's and a Peli. M6 thread? It seems that the explosions happen with 2 cell set ups but not yet reported with one cell. Is it possible to use the MC2 with only one cell for added safety?

Sorry for the worrisome question but this thread kinda shook me up. I've got a lot of CR123 lights all over the house and with my GF too.

TIA,
-LT


----------



## rfdancer

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Scott, 

Could you please add a Tester to my list of stuff I want? Thanks.


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Richard, 1 MT added. :thumbsup:

Lunal_Tic, once you pointed out that thread, I started reading the WHOLE THING (which I can honestly say takes a long time!) oo: and had already written a very long reply to post over there, but in the end I didn't post it... just felt like it was overly long plus didn't focus on that specific issue, but rather battery risk in general and what Milkyspit does to minimize it... to that end, it also seemed too egotistical.  If you happen to want some interesting reading from a self-professed idiot, though, PM me and I'll send you the text I was going to post.

Okay, that doesn't answer any of your questions, so let me focus a little more on the MC2 and potential for risk...

For starters, I encourage everybody to learn how to measure FLASH AMPS on their 123 cells. That's how I measured the cells in a 123 brand comparison I had posted a couple years ago (yikes! that long?)... take a look over here for an explanation... also note that at first I had made up my own name for the measurement... MUC (maximum unloaded current)... it's actually the same thing as flash amps.

Here's a quote from that thread...



> My single big insight on that day was that 123 cells behave a little differently from the alkalines we all know and love; namely, an alkaline cell's voltage will steadily decrease during its lifetime, while even a heavily depleted 123 might still deliver 2.8-3.0V. So while alkalines can be checked quite nicely by examining their voltage with a DMM, 123s cannot.
> 
> What *does* happen to a 123 is that its maximum current flow capability steadily decreases as it runs down, so a test of *momentary unloaded current flow* (let's call that *MUC* throughout the remainder of this article) using a DMM yields what appears to be very nice information about the condition of any given 123. Before getting to specifics in my test, note that this measurement can be taken using a DMM set to a high current range, by touching the probes to the terminals on the cell and holding *just* until the peak current reading appears. You'll see the current reading jump upward quickly, peak at some point, then gradually begin dropping. All this takes a fraction of a second, after which REMOVE THE PROBES! Longer than that could damage the 123 cell.



The above quote is actually an explanation of how to measure flash amps. I would add to the above that you should use the same DMM (digital multimeter) when testing all your cells so the readings are more consistent from battery to battery... different DMMs will give you different reading for a number of reasons, so if you've got more than one, make one your designated flash amps tester then always use that one for the measurements.

Anyway, I ALWAYS measure flash amps of the partially used cells that I pull from my lights, then use a Sharpie permanent black magic marker to mark the reading directly on the side of the cell. I store them all upright in a Tupperware container with no lid (so it's more like a tray), with non-conductive spacers (foam, paper, plastic...) filling the empty space so there's no possibility of the cells falling over and perhaps shorting against one another. I keep the cells organized in order of their flash amps readings. Then, when I want to feed the MC2, I select a pair of cells with the same flash amps readings... plus I RETEST the cells just before popping them into the light, because sometimes the readings will have changed while the cells sit in storage. I believe strongly in this, and it's applicable to new cells and other 123 cell lights: *NEVER PUT CELLS HAVING SIGNIFICANTLY DIFFERENT FLASH AMPS READINGS INTO THE SAME LIGHT!*

The original Milky Candle wasn't airtight and I doubt the MC2 will be, either, so in a way it's got its own built-in pressure relief valve. 

Some more thoughts on partially depleted 123 cells... since most of the energy has already been spent, the potential for reverse charging a cell is less of a risk... in layman's terms, the stronger cell simply won't have the strength to reverse charge the weaker one enough to cause things like overheating and explosions. Also, the MC2 only pulls a very small amount of current from the cells... less than 30mA... which further reduces the risk.

Can the MC2 run with a single 123 cell? Yes, but not in regulation. I *have* built a prototype I call "MCshorty" which runs in regulation using a single 123 cell, but it demands more current from the battery... maybe something in the 40-60mA range... so it won't flatten the 123 cells as thoroughly as the MC2 would.

Bottom line here is that yes, there's a risk to using 123 cells in the MC2, although my guess is it's less of a risk than in an ordinary 2x123 flashlight. You can reduce the risk further by testing flash amps on your cells and always pairing cells with similar readings. You can never 100% eliminate the risk inherent in a 123 cell, even if it's sitting all alone on a shelf, not even being used. On a more philosophical thought, there are all sorts of things in our lives in which risk is inherent, and we choose to accept that risk (though it's DEFINITELY a decision each person needs to make for himself): slipping in the tub; having a flight accidentally crash or be sabotaged by terrorists; natural gas line exploding; gasoline stored in cans exploding; the list goes on and on. 123 cells are just one more thing on the list, although personally I wouldn't worry too much about the MC2 as compared to other lights.

As far as helpful threads, there's the one I linked above, which is called...

*(EDITED 6/17/2006 to fix links that had been broken by the CPF software upgrade.)*

*My 123 Test! Tekcell vs. Surefire*

Then there's one other thread which might offer some supplemental info, although it doesn't necessarily address explosion risk...

*What IS that smell from 123 cells?*


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Thanks for taking the time to enlighten me. Now about that MCshorty . . .would a red LED fix the regulation problem? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif Actually I think I requested something like that before. I'm still looking to make an exit marker.

BTW, I still remember your MUC thread. I read it when it was first up.

-LT


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

LT, yes, a red LED (or for that matter, other colors, too, such as yellow, orange, and maybe even green) would most likely allow the MC2 to run in regulation with 1x123. It could still run on 2x123 as well, and would adjust current flow demands downward in the 2x123 configuration, so 2x123 would remain the beat way to squeeze the last drops from the lemons, so to speak. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## flashlight

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

milkyspit, please put me down for a MC2 (preferably with a blue or RGB LED if possible for use mainly as a nightlight) & a Milky Tester too.

(Sorry I tried to run thru' the earlier thread to see if I had requested so already but it only made me dizzy /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Flashlight, I didn't find you on the list, but now you're in for 1 MC2 and 1 MT. No promises on the alternate /led colors... but I'll see what I can do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Codeman

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

milkyspit,

I'm on the list for an MC2, but I'm not sure if I am for the MT. If not, please add 1 for me!


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Codeman, you're listed for 1 MC2 and 1 MT. All set! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Flashlight, I didn't find you on the list, but now you're in for 1 MC2 and 1 MT. No promises on the alternate /led colors... but I'll see what I can do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Many thanks & sorry for the bother. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## MY

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Please change my request for 2 (two) of those milky candle jobs.

Regards.


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

MY, according to my info, you had already requested 2 MC2 on 2/18/2005... which means it was in the prior thread. No worries! You're still there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## pimpmylite

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

hi milkyspit
i would like to have 1 MC2 please thanks


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

pimpmylite, you're on! 1 MC2. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## naromtap

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I've stuck my name down about a year ago I think for, 1 maybe 2 candles...can't remember, but either way still interested in a couple.


----------



## Braddah_Bill

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I think I signed up before.....not sure.

What ever the case I am in for one.

Aloha


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Naromtap, you are correct sir! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif First signed up last May, so not quite a year ago. Yikes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif Anyway, got ya down for two.

Braddah, actually I couldn't find you in my spreadsheet... but not to worry, I put you down for one MC2. Just by coincidence, yours is exactly the 150th MC2 on the wait list! Kinda feels like you should win a prize or something. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

To All, naromtap made me realize just how long this little project has been simmering on the back burner! Dodging the issue of what's been up in my life in the meantime (that is, my non-flashaholic life!), I'll just make the observation for now that this is exactly why I don't like to take prepayments for efforts such as this. To me, once I've taken the money, I'm on the clock... and that stresses me out too much with a project as big as this! I will take prepayments when we're very close on this, so you can pay, wait a reasonable period of time, and reasonably expect delivery. Also, when the time comes, I'll probably adopt the "darkzero" fulfillment method, in which the wait list gets partitioned into smaller groups, to make the work more manageable. (For newer CPFers who don't know, darkzero was/is a longstanding CPF member I count as one of my best online friends... a while back he took on a project to offer sputtered Mag reflectors, which made for a smoother beam, and had so much demand that he very rationally divided the requests into groups of 20 or so at a time, then delivered each group of 20 at once. IMHO that was a great idea, especially for a single person hobbyist effort! So Will, if you end up reading this... thanks for the inspiration!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Codeman

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Thanks for the update, Scott! All good things are worth waiting for!


----------



## pimpmylite

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

thanks
do you mind advising me on the payment method btw when it gets to my turn?
i have zero experience in online purchasing
i'd really appreciate any pointer if it's not too troublesome
thanks again


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Pimpmylite, when the time comes you'll be able to pay through Paypal, or using good old-fashioned money orders... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif heck, probably even a personal check, though I'd need to wait for the funds to clear. Choose whichever way makes you most comfortable. But no payments due yet!


----------



## J_Oei

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Just chekcing to see if I'm on the list...

(should be marked PAID also!)


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

J_Oei! It's been a while. Nice self portrait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Oh, ummmmmm, yes, as far as the MC2, it's not marked paid, but you DO have a credit of $42 from that modding payment you had made, which I guess is pretty much the same thing. You're covered!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## DSpeck

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Am I still on the list, Milky? I think I requested either 2 or 3 of the MC2s, and I still want 'em. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Turd_Ferguson

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I'm on the list under TwoGun. Can you put me down for 3 MC2s and 1 MT. Thanks! Oh, and please change TwoGun to Turd. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Neg2LED

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I don't know if i am on the list, but i would like to be down for one MC2.

Thanks!


----------



## Minjin

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

And I should be on the list from...umm....years ago. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Mark


----------



## rscanady

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Me too, me too! I would like one of each, thanks MS!

Ryan


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

DSpeck, got ya down for 2 or 3 (I put 3 in my spreadsheet). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Turd, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif name change completed, and order upgraded to 3 MC2 plus 1 MT. You had previously been down for only 1 MC2, but no worries! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Neg, you were indeed already on the list for 1 MC2, so thanks! You're all set for now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Minjin, not only are you listed, you've even got a partial credit coming! Thanks again for the rechargeables.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Ryan (rscanady), 1 MC2 and 1 MT... done! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rscanady

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Thanks you sir!


----------



## sniper

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I'm interested, based on final price, and utility.


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Sniper, I'm not sure what to make of that... for now I'll add you to the list for one MC2, if that's okay with you. It's a non-binding list (although I do hope folks are joining with good intentions at least) so you would be able to back out if you eventually decide the MC2 is worthless, or that the asking price amounts to highway robbery! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Of course, I hope that's not the case, you end up buying one, and are delighted with the results. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## sniper

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Sniper, I'm not sure what to make of that... for now I'll add you to the list for one MC2, if that's okay with you. It's a non-binding list (although I do hope folks are joining with good intentions at least) so you would be able to back out if you eventually decide the MC2 is worthless, or that the asking price amounts to highway robbery! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Of course, I hope that's not the case, you end up buying one, and are delighted with the results. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Milky;
That's 'zactly what I had in mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I have been holding off buying one of the high-zoot lights, due to poor (IMHO) run time on very expensive batteries, and a high cost of ownership. 

That's why I just make do with my 3D mag mod, MJLEDS in my mini mags, a UK 4AA eLED, and a Streamlight 3C Twin Task, but I would like a good EDC light. The XM-3,which seemed close to what I had in mind is alas, gone the way of free lunch and the Dodo Bird. 

Some lights cost so much, I would be reluctant to use, let alone carry one. 

Your description is intriguing, and the prototype is obviously in flux. Maybe call it the Shape Shifter for the time being? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Is that PVC? Anyway, when the performance, size and price are more certain, be sure it will be strongly considered.

There are mechanical and electronic marvels out there, both manufactured in somebody's garage and by large corporations, but some do lack elegance. 

I will never be able to afford one, but I have a secret lech for that Spanish creation--the Bonobo light--no, that's not right! A Bonobo is an APE! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Just imagine, a light for knuckle draggers! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eeew.gif Baaaaddd .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Anyway, keep us all posted.


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Sniper, I'm not so sure the MC2 is going to serve as an EDC for you... it's designed as an ultra long-running regulated, multiple brightness electronic candle, capable of running happily on badly depleted cells, and of course on fresh ones.

That said, maybe I can help with an EDC light for you. PM me if interested, and maybe you can tell me what you envision as well as how much you've got budgeted. Just wanted to offer the assistance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## darkzero

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

[ QUOTE ]
*milkyspit said:*
Also, when the time comes, I'll probably adopt the "darkzero" fulfillment method, in which the wait list gets partitioned into smaller groups, to make the work more manageable. (For newer CPFers who don't know, darkzero was/is a longstanding CPF member I count as one of my best online friends... a while back he took on a project to offer sputtered Mag reflectors, which made for a smoother beam, and had so much demand that he very rationally divided the requests into groups of 20 or so at a time, then delivered each group of 20 at once. IMHO that was a great idea, especially for a single person hobbyist effort! So Will, if you end up reading this... thanks for the inspiration!) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the kind words Scott and likewise old pal!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif
Man the memories of doing those reflector runs. Gets me tired just thinking about it. Don't think I'll ever do that again (that large) even if for a prophit. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## pimpmylite

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

thanks
anyway... just got my U2 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif
depending on how long level 6 will run i'll probably have lots of unspent batteries lying around
can't wait to try it out at work tomorrow /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
i hope the throw is good enough to illuminate the rudder


----------



## Thertel

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Well I'd like to be in for 2 or most likely 3 of the MC2's and I hope they stay PVC because its just to utilitarian looking to change. Are they going to be waterproof out of curiousity?

Thomas


----------



## Kevin K

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

I got on the list for 1 MC2 sometime late last year and, was wondering if i'm still in line for one. Also, can I pay by money order ?


----------



## jchock

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Milky,

I'd like in on the waiting list, probably for one of each the MT and the MC2...


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Thertel, I've got you on the list for 3x MC2. Thanks dude! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Kevin K, you're still on the list, and you're correct... about a YEAR ago! Yikes! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif You're listed for 1x MC2, and yes, money orders are welcome.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

jchock, got ya! One MC2 and one Milky Tester (MT). Many thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I had no idea the PVC would be such a popular option. It was a DEFINITE situation of function dictating form... but dangit, you guys are right, it DOES give it a certain utilitarian quality! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I even built a "ghetto L1" out of the same PVC tube fitted with a lens, Fraen LP optic, Luxeon Q2H star, and the circuit capsule from an actual L1 flashlight. It's surprisingly bright! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## alauda

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

In Feb this year I asked to be put on the wait list for one. Can I double it !!! to two MC2 and add a tester as well.

(The pile of 123's is growing wild)

Tony


----------



## milkyspit

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Tony, I've made the change. You're now down for 2x MC2 plus 1x MT... plus you've implicitly pointed out how terrible I've been about moving this project forward! It's a combination of lack of time (focusing on improving the daddy time and sleeping time first... sorry guys), and a vague fear of placing a big, bad board order... that somehow I'll be out a large pile of cash that I don't have in the first place, and the boards will arrive all screwed up! Does this qualify as the modder version of a panic attack? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

But I'm not giving up! Just gotta overcome the board thing and get the order done. It's coming. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

To all who've been WAY MORE PATIENT than I probably could have been, please let me say once again, *THANK YOU!!!*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Okay, back to our regularly scheduled program. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Lunal_Tic

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

drive by /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bumpit.gif


----------



## rfdancer

It's been a long time since I last sent you a message, but Katrina caused me to think about additional uses of this light, and while I would hate to add to the development time at this point - would it be possible to add a strobe effect to the light for emergency signalling?


----------



## MrBadger

Shoot, put me down for one MC2. I like the pvc look. And strobe/flashing would be a great feature. Water proof is good too. But I'll take one even without those features. 

I think if I put the change in my pockets in a jar at the end of every day, I should be able to raise the $40 needed by the time my number gets called. Keep us informed. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

another drive by :bump:

Sure would like to see this happen.

-LT


----------



## flashgreenie

put me in the waiting list for 2 MC2 and 2 MCtester


----------



## Geologist

So what is the status of everything?


----------



## Yooper

is this still happening? I'd like an MC2 as well if it ever does...


----------



## KingSmono

Yooper said:


> is this still happening? I'd like an MC2 as well if it ever does...




Me too!


----------



## bucken

I'm almost positive I signed up for one way back when... At least I've got a lot of old batteries saved up since then.


----------



## milkyspit

Hey all, it's been a long time since posting and life has intervened in any number of ways... won't get into all that here, though a few of you know about some of the goings-on, both good and bad... just wanted to mention that I *have* been reading this thread with each new post and keeping the MC2/Milky Tester list up to date!

Also want to be clear about the fact that the MC2 doesn't exist yet because *I haven't made it exist.* I haven't taken all the steps necessary (like ordering boards, stocking up on a couple essential parts, etc.) to get this done, and I take the blame. This is exactly what I had in mind when I made the wait list non-binding and refused to take payment at the outset! That said, I'd like to have a half-dozen MC2's myself, and that just may be the greatest incentive of all for getting it done... and I *have* taken *some* of the steps, and accumulated some of the components, housings, etc., so it hasn't been a total standstill.

*Rfdancer:* not sure if I can get a strobe function into the MC2... and not sure how useful it would actually be even if I did... but if it can be done without much additional trouble, I'll do it! 

*MrBadger*: Done. Start saving that pocket change! 

*Flashgreenie*: Got ya down for 2MC2 and 2MT. Thanks! 

*Yooper*: You're listed for 1MC2. :thumbsup:

*KingSmono*: For some reason I thought you were already on the list... but NOW you are!  Listed for 1MC2. Thanks!

*Bucken*: You're right... and if I don't watch it, you'll celebrate your SECOND ANNIVERSARY of being on the list! You were one of the first. Hold onto that pile o' batteries, they'll come in handy in the not-too-distant future... 

To reiterate for all newbies... the MC2 is intended as an ultra long-running electronic candle. Note that it's NOT meant as a cute little accent light, but rather a very utilitarian, FUNCTIONAL light that can illuminate the rooms in your house for days on end (even months depending on the output setting), in full regulation. I'm also concerned with keeping the price relatively low... this was a concern at the outset, and now, with the escalation we've seen in mod prices here on CPF, it's even more of a concern now! There is NOTHING wrong with a finly-crafted but expensive mod... in fact, most modders I've known make very little for their time and effort... just that I want THIS mod to be as accessible as possible without sacrificing on quality. My hope is that I can price the MC2 around $40 shipped... I'll certainly try!

Anyway, I cannot tell all of you how much your continued patience, interest, and support has meant to me as I've gone through one of the more challenging periods of my life. Thank you all!
:bow:


----------



## KingSmono

milkyspit said:


> *KingSmono*: For some reason I thought you were already on the list... but NOW you are!  Listed for 1MC2. Thanks!




You know, I really couldn't remember if I posted before or not... but just incase I didn't, I'm glad I'm on the list now!! Actually, can you change my order to 2 MC2s?? *crosses fingers that they'll be finished before the next hurricane season...* 

-Allen


----------



## milkyspit

Smono (Allen),

You got it! :thumbsup:

BTW, that's a very cool avatar you've got there.


----------



## flashlight

Glad to hear from you again milkyspit & hope things are looking up for you.


----------



## Bob_G

Scott,

Nice to see you getting back into the swing of things 

On the MC2, will it work with 2xR123 3.7V? I don't use primaries much anymore, but I'd like it for a permanent night light basically. 

If rechargeables are no problem, put me down for two please


----------



## milkyspit

Thanks guys. The support is tremendous! 

*Bob_G:* The MC2 will indeed support 2xR123... it's actually designed to adapt to a wide variety of battery configurations. For example, around home I've got a number of hand-wired prototypes running on 1x123, 2x123, 3AA NiMH, 4AA alkalines, 4D alkalines, and even a 6V lantern battery! (The lantern battery configuration can run 24/7 in nightlight mode for well over a year... just how much longer is an open issue, as the runtime test takes a really long time!)  Anyway, you're on the list for 2MC2. Thanks!


----------



## Omega Man

In case you hadn't guessed from earlier Milky, me too.


----------



## milkyspit

*Omega Man:* Gotcha down for 1 MC2... let me know if you need more.


----------



## NetMage

Scott,

Long time, etc...

ANYway, just making sure I'm down for 2xMC2 when they arrive!

Let's add a MT as well.

BTW, the MC2 motto should more likely be

*MC2:Because an electron is a terrible thing to waste!
*

(Or maybe that should be Because the electron is a terrible thing to waste  )


----------



## milkyspit

*NetMage:* You got it... 2xMC2, 1xMT. Great slogan, too!


----------



## editedby

Scott,
Great idea,
(2) MC2s
(1) MT


----------



## milkyspit

*editedby:* Got it. Thanks! 

Just to show that things haven't come to a _complete_ standstill, here are a couple photos of the new, improved prototype of the Milky Tester... this version has less risk of cooking the LED while testing a 123 cell...

(BTW, I'm calling this one the MT2 to match the MC2 abbreviation, but no worries, anyone who's expressed interest in the Milky Tester will in fact receive the LATEST version once they begin shipping.)

*The MT2 In All Its Glory (hee hee) *






*Testing a Good 123 Cell... Note the Glowing LED Beneath the Label*





That's it! Now off to the dentist.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

No prices or dates have been set yet, right? I looked through the string and couldn't find any. Anyway, please put me down for a Tester and a Candle2, pending price. Thanks!

Joe


----------



## milkyspit

*Joe T:* got you listed for 1xMC2 and 1xMT2... no specific date set... no specific price, though I've informally been estimating around $40 for the MC2 and $10 (maybe a bit more?) for the MT2. Those are just estimates, but probably not terribly far from reality. One goal for this particular project is to keep pricing down, at least in CPF terms.


----------



## flashlight




----------



## milkyspit

*Bad news:* got laid off last Friday. 

*Good news (sort of):* more time to focus on MC2. 

*Random musing:* things have changed in the world since building the original Milky Candle, but there's still a need for a super long-running emergency light/battery drainer as the case may be. Given the passage of time and the fact that I never (yet) did order an obscene number of prebuilt boards, I'm going to take my lemons and make lemonade(!) so to speak, and add a couple niceties that I'd always wanted into the design... now more than ever, these things are possible! :naughty: Keeping it under wraps for now but for all the patient folk out there, your patience will be rewarded, I promise you.

Keep the faith! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega Man

That's horrible to hear about your lay off, Milky! Alteast you can probably use unemployement and Cobra insurance until you get another job, right?
It's very enheartening to see you take such a positive spin on all of this.
I'm sure I speak for plenty when I say I eagerly await more news on the MC2!


----------



## flashlight

I'm so sorry to hear about your being laid off.  I hope things pick up again real soon.


----------



## Fat_Tony

Hey Milky,

You have my condolences about your recent involuntary seperation from your place of employment. (Brief tangent alert). I haven't been very active on CPF lately, but in the past I am sure that I have read and participated in many threads. What does this have to do with anything, you may ask? Just that I can no longer remember any of them, except for the USL threads, the original Milky Candle thread, and the thread where you derived a battery measurement (the equivalent of flash amps), which you called MUC. Those threads have stuck with me because of the creativity and intelligence shown in them. In short, (if that's even possible now), I am absolutely sure that your former employers lost more than they know. I sincerely hope that everything turns out well for you and your family.


----------



## Sturluson

Milkyspit, I hope you do find *gallons* of lemonade coming your way! I've read this thread and most of the previous one and believe you have an extremely useful and do-able project here.

Please put me down for 3 MC2 and 1 MT2, and thanks...


----------



## milkyspit

Guys, you are the most supportive, wonderful bunch of people an out of work dude could imagine! Your kind words have done more than you know in keeping my spirits up, even inspiring me! :laughing:

:bow:

*Sturluson*, you're waitlisted: 3 MC2 and 1 MT2.

*LATEST TESTER PROTOTYPE*

Wanted to share with you yet another prototype of the MT2 (Milky Tester v2)... this one's quite a bit different from previous attempts... I wanted to make something a little more easily pocketable (or at least more streamlined), find a way to make it a bit easier to build, and make the indicator LED more robust, so burnout will be less of a possibility should you leave the cell in there a bit too long. This one uses a low dome GREEN Luxeon 1W LED! Some photos...

*The new MT2 standing at attention.* 





*Laying on its side... right now there's nothing to keep it from rolling over, but that shouldn't much matter! Kinda reminds me of those weebles (kids toys) from when I was a little Milky... does anyone remember the television commercials? "Weebles wobble but they don't fall down."*





*Staring into the mouth of the beast. (hee hee)* 





Remember, the MT2 is designed to test 123 cells for suitability in running the *MC2* for a reasonable amount of time... so, for example, a pair of 123 cells that won't even light a SureFire E2E might test as perfectly good for Milky Candle purposes. If the LED lights up at all, then the battery ought to run in the MC2 on all three output levels for at least a few hours (probably a few DOZENS of hours in nightlight mode).

*This battery is dead.*





*This battery is okay.*





*This battery is GREAT!* 





BTW, it's best to hold the tester in one's palm and look for the green light _reflecting_ off the PVC in the head... otherwise, as the last photo shows, your eyes might be in for a world of pain! oo:


----------



## Lunarmodule

I just noticed this thread, great concept! Sorry to hear about the layoff and hope you get yourself sorted out soon. Lemonade for sure! Please put me down for a trio of MC candles if its not too late. Thanks!


----------



## milkyspit

*Lunarmodule*, appreciate the kind words. BTW, you're on the list for 3 MC2 units. Thanks!


----------



## gswitter

Also just noticed this thread (long time lurker, first time poster). I can't tell you how many times an MC (especially with a red diffuser) would have come in handy recently, not to mention how many not-quite-dead 123's and AA's I've recently recycled. Please put me down for 2 MC2's and 1 MT2, and I'm definitely in the pro-PVC camp. Thanks!


----------



## Ralf

Scott,

its nice to see this thread arising again, even
your private situation on your job is unclear.
I wish you all the best for a new job. Take it
as a chance and keep smiling 

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## milkyspit

Gentlemen, thanks so much for the continued encouragement! 

*Ralf*, many thanks and great advice that I will try to keep in mind... it means a lot.

*Gswitter*, it means a great deal that you made your first post to the MC2 thread. Welcome to CPF!  I've added you to the list for TWO MC2 and ONE MT2 per your request. Thank you!
:thumbsup:

Now, to be perfectly blunt, when not job searching or updating my resume, I *need* to get in touch with dat2zip, georges80, jsburly, or perhaps goldserve or the like... got the conceptual design for the MC2 pretty well set but need some expert help in making it real! I'm a decent enough modder for noodling around with prototypes, but any of the above are far better than I'll EVER be at putting together finalized circuits/lights and large scale runs!


----------



## greenLED

Master Milky! :bow:
I wish you the very best in this time of transition. You have a kind heart and am sure a great job awaits you. I mean that from the bottom of my flashaholic heart.


----------



## milkyspit

Just a quick note that I've contributed a variant of the MC2... called the *MC shorty*, to the LifeNRA raffle. Posted a short thread with a couple of photos *over here*.


----------



## milkyspit

Folks, it's been heartening to have the support of so many in the CPF family.

And now I have some good news!     :rock:

The MC2 is closer than you think... AT LAST! And it's going digital! :naughty:

I'll save some details for later as the first prototype of the board is still being assembled... but as a preview, I *will* offer up some tidbits from the new featureset...

* Housing will be same as for the original Milky Candle, but NO switch on top... the top will house only LEDs (note the "s" on the end of that word) and likely be potted. This will help make the MC2 more weatherproof, though still not truly waterproof.

* Runs 2x123 but 40-50% longer runtimes than the original! 

* Level selection done digitally via the switch at bottom end of the light... this is also the switch that turns the MC2 on and off.

* Will *probably* auto-ratchet the output down to lower levels as the cells grow too weak to maintain the higher level in regulation... we're still working on this.

* Will light a RED LED when cells grow too weak to continue driving the white LED... and keep running the red LED at high brightness for as long as possible... this ought to give plenty of warning to CHANGE YOUR CELLS! 

* Capable of running 1x123 using the red LED... battery chamber will most likely autoadapt for 1x123 or 2x123... still working on this, too! oo:

* Milky Tester is now BUILT-INTO THE MC2 ITSELF

* White LED will probably be a 10mm, for longer throw in the event you need to use the MC2 for more traditional flashlight applications! No worries... the 10mm is nice and bright, and can easily light an average-size room via bounce-off-the-ceiling ambient light. Proven for one full year at Castle Milkystein, by the three little milklets! 

*Get your orders ready, folks!*

If you haven't yet joined the wait list, now is the time!

If your info has changed, please update it so I know how to contact you! PM me if you prefer to keep details private. An email address in addition to your CPF ID would be most helpful!

Looking to do a build of 200 MC2's... right now 172 units are on the wait list! I can increase my board order if necessary... but if you want to be part of the MC2 build, please make sure you join! Posting interest in this thread will suffice so long as you let me know how many units you'd like.

Target price still being set... looks to be around $50. Please know that I'm doing all I can to keep pricing as low as possible while NOT sacrificing quality... and believe me, I'm certainly not making all that much from the assembly!

Gotta do it though... I want a few for myself! 

*Subscribe to this thread for more details.*


----------



## diggdug13

Sweet!


so now instead of having to order a tester and a light all we need to order now is the light correct? since it's built right into the light.. awsome!

I think I've got two Milky candles on the wait list. and I'm still all over this.

doug


----------



## London Lad

Hi, Please put me down for 2. Thanks


----------



## Yooper

:goodjob:


----------



## milkyspit

*London Lab*, you're on the wait list for TWO MC2. Thank you! 

*Diggdug13*, correct! No Milky Tester necessary... it's built-in! And many thanks for your kind words. BTW, you get a $10 credit according to my records, for that LH 168A tube you sent over many months ago! 

*Yooper*, thanks! Uh, are you joining the wait list though? Don't mean any pressure... just want to make sure I don't miss you! 

Wait list is up to 183 units as of this moment.


----------



## Yooper

milkyspit said:


> *Yooper*, thanks! Uh, are you joining the wait list though? Don't mean any pressure... just want to make sure I don't miss you!




I asked to be on the wait list many months ago. Please check. If I'm not there, please put me down for one!

EDIT: in post #78 you said I was down for one!


----------



## Archangel

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Looks like i'm late to the party, but i'm in for one.


----------



## Tritium

Been watching this for a long time. In for 1.


Thurmond


----------



## milkyspit

*Yooper*, my mistake! You are indeed already on the list.
:thumbsup:

*Archangel*, 1 unit confirmed!

*Tritium*, 1 unit confirmed!


----------



## KingSmono

Hey Scott, I believe I committed to 2 a while back... please check the list for me, and if not, sign me up for 2 now! Thanks for the update!!! 

These sound PERFECT for when the hurricanes strike here in FL. Can't wait!!

-Allen


----------



## milkyspit

*KingSmono*, you're all set. Two units it is.


----------



## greenLED

I'm still in for mine!
Thanks, Master Milky!


----------



## XFlash

Just wanting to make sure I'm in for 2.
Sounds like not too long now.


----------



## milkyspit

*greenLED* and *XFlash*, you're both listed... 1 for you, greenie... and 2 for you, flash.


----------



## aosty

Put me down for one, please.


----------



## greenLED

milkyspit said:


> 1 for you, greenie...


Can't wait! :thanks:


----------



## Omega Man

What an update! Still in for one.


----------



## milkyspit

*Omega*, got ya on the list... still!
:thumbsup:

*aosty*, 1 for you.


----------



## milkyspit

Updated info in post #1, and fixed links to 123 cell-related threads in post #30.


----------



## Fat_Tony

Hey Milky, I am almost 100% certain that I signed up some time ago for 2 MC2s and 1 MC tester. If you can check your list and confirm that, I would appreciate it. Also, as the tester is now part of the light, I suppose you can cancel my order for that!!  Thanks, Milky.


----------



## milkyspit

Fat_Tony said:


> Hey Milky, I am almost 100% certain that I signed up some time ago for 2 MC2s and 1 MC tester. If you can check your list and confirm that, I would appreciate it. Also, as the tester is now part of the light, I suppose you can cancel my order for that!!  Thanks, Milky.



*Fat_Tony*, you actually asked for FOUR MC2's. Or it's possible I've got a typo.
:thinking:

Do you want me to change it to 2?

*[size=+1]To All:[/size]*
We're getting close to opening orders on the MC2! My thinking right now is to take a deposit first... this will cover much of the parts cost, since that will be substantial for me and needs prepayment... then you'd pay the balance when your MC2 is ready to ship. In the meantime... PLEASE get me your updated info if you haven't already... with email address would be best! That makes it easier to contact you. PM me if you like, or send the info to me with subject "MC2" at this email addy... scott*AT*release1*DOT*com

Thanks!


----------



## London Lad

I'm OK with a deposit, just let me know when you want it.


----------



## dragoman

*Re: Milkyspit\'s MC2 Thread (also Milky Tester)*

Put me down for one of each too.

Thanks,

dragoman


----------



## TENMMIKE

im in for 1 Milky Candle, please


----------



## milkyspit

*Dragoman* and *TENMMIKE*, you're in for 1 each. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Email sent.

-LT


----------



## milkyspit

Lunal_Tic said:


> Email sent.
> 
> -LT



LT, haven't received your email yet. Could you PM me with the info? Thanks!


----------



## Sturluson

Scott, I sent you an email as well. Did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## Pi_is_blue

Would you take me off the list, please. I have phased out primary 123a cells so I no longer have a need for this light. Thanks.


----------



## Fat_Tony

Milky, now that you mention it, when I came across the original thread, I remember thinking what a great gift these would make. At the moment though, I am a little , so, yes, please change my order to 2. Thank you, and I apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## milkyspit

*LT*, correction... i *did* get your email! Thanks. 

*Sturluson*, got yours too.

*Pi_is_blue*, removed from the list. No problem.

*Fat_Tony*, you're now listed for 2 MC2. Thanks, and no worries! 

*[size=+1]Those who haven't emailed with additional contact info, please do! I even put together a spiffy new email address for your enjoyment... [/size]*

*milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com*


----------



## Omega Man

Email sent yesterday.


----------



## milkyspit

Omega Man said:


> Email sent yesterday.



Replied.


----------



## 808 Tradewinds

What an incredibly cool concept! I just found this thread, and it reminds me of the annoyance of what to do with primaries that are too lame to count on for full brightness but still have enough "juice" to make me unable to just pitch them. My trusty inova X5 and old first gen surefire L1 are my designated MC2 wanna-bes, but without a doubt the MC2 is totally next level when it comes to extracting every last bit of illumination potential in a set of batteries. I love the idea, I have an HDS EDC light that I often use on its lowest level. I enjoy having an "adult" nightlight... there's always a trace of illumination for dark adapted vision around me. The MC2 would be perfect. I'd like to sign up for a trio of them. I'll send you my email address, in case I miss any payment request updates I'd like to send a desposit or full payment ASAP so I dont miss out on this unique light! My birthday is mid July so maybe its stretching it... but it would be awesome to take with me on the trip I am planning! 


I checked out the pimped out Makita link and I was totally impressed! Awesome mod, dig on the Pentium heatsink and all! I want to get one of my own now, just have to find a source for a host and I can make use of some of the LEDs I have sitting around. I've been having a blast tinkering with the converter board out of a LedLogic Striker-VG light, I might graft that into a worklight. It can drive three Luxes in parallel no sweat threes or fives, with PWM dimming and a strobe. I love the trigger arrangement on the Makita host, it would be a natural for the default momentary action of the striker board switch. Sorry to get OT, but had to get your cheers in for innovative mod ideas/builds!!

So, in for three MC2s PLEASE!!!! (think mid July.....)


----------



## milkyspit

*808 Tradewinds*, many thanks for so many kind words!  I've got you signed up for THREE MC2 units. Haven't received your email address though. I wasn't necessarily taking prepayments yet, but once I receive your email or PM, I'll reply and see what we can work out. We'll see if we can get to that July birthday deadline... though no promises, I'm not absolutely sure the timing will work. I'll try! Thank you again!
:thumbsup:


----------



## georges80

Hmm, seem to have some pics of bits here...

Frankenstein's monster (proof of concept)






Assembled prototype unit





Proto on high (20mA to the LED)





Proto on medium (6mA to the LED via PWM)





Proto on low (1mA to the LED via PWM)





The driver (protopcb)





The Red LED is the low battery indicator. Lights up solid at 3V and flashes at 1Hz at 2V. The trip points are software controlled, so final production boards will probably be different.

Also, the Red LED may also be one of the 'modes'. Right now it cycles from high->medium->low->high etc. We may put the Red LED in as one of the operational modes.

The driver is software controlled (uController on board) and the current to the LED is regulated (20mA max to the white) and approx 20mA to the red. The Red is not regulated other than via the uController running from 2.5V. The white LED current could be changed - single resistor sets the current limit.

At the 1mA setting the driver draws 1.5mA from the batteries. So about 0.5mA is being used by the uController. 1mA to the LED provides a surprising amount of light once the eyes are dark acclimated. The current regulation is via an LDO current limiter.

Anyhow, enough info for now, ask away...

cheers,
george.


----------



## greenLED

> 1mA to the LED provides a surprising amount of light once the eyes are dark acclimated.


:wow: 1mA!!


----------



## milkyspit

Too bright?


----------



## alauda

What about the heat at 1ma.????  

Pleased this is underway....looking really good


----------



## flashlight

milkyspit said:


> *LT*, correction... i *did* get your email! Thanks.
> 
> *Sturluson*, got yours too.
> 
> *Pi_is_blue*, removed from the list. No problem.
> 
> *Fat_Tony*, you're now listed for 2 MC2. Thanks, and no worries!
> 
> *[size=+1]Those who haven't emailed with additional contact info, please do! I even put together a spiffy new email address for your enjoyment... [/size]*
> 
> *milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com*



Email sent.  Suggest you put your email address info in the first post too.


----------



## yaesumofo

I want an MC2. I have a first gen unit and love it.

Please PM me with information when available.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## milkyspit

*flashlight* and *yaesumofo*, got you both confirmed. Many thanks!


----------



## Ralf

Hi George,

nice to see the electronics inside ...



georges80 said:


> [...]
> 
> At the 1mA setting the driver draws 1.5mA from the batteries. So about 0.5mA is being used by the uController. 1mA to the LED provides a surprising amount of light once the eyes are dark acclimated. The current regulation is via an LDO current limiter.
> 
> Anyhow, enough info for now, ask away...
> 
> cheers,
> george.



You wrote there is an LDO for current limiting; is there a stepup on board
as well?

Cheers
Ralf


----------



## KingSmono

Email sent! 

-Allen


----------



## georges80

Ralf said:


> Hi George,
> 
> nice to see the electronics inside ...
> 
> You wrote there is an LDO for current limiting; is there a stepup on board
> as well?
> 
> Cheers
> Ralf



No stepup, since the MC2 uses a low power white LED, the LDO does a good job without being too inefficient. The whole intent of the MC2 as Milky has conceived it is to drain 123 batteries down as far as possible. For that purpose a combination of white and red (or amber) LEDs do a pretty good job.

I'll let Milky explain the rationale for this light - though he has covered that in earlier posts etc.

cheers,
george.


----------



## milkyspit

KingSmono said:


> Email sent!
> 
> -Allen



Received and replied! :thumbsup:


----------



## senorcosas

Email sent for 3 Milky Candles and Testers.
Thanks
Russell


----------



## milkyspit

senorcosas said:


> Email sent for 3 Milky Candles and Testers.
> Thanks
> Russell



Got it, Russell! You're on the list, and I'll be in touch soon about payment... got two prototype units sitting on my desk as I write this, happily sipping away at some 123 cells!


----------



## simonsays

Hi, pm and email sent about interest in a mc2.

Looking good






Cheers,
Simon


----------



## milkyspit

simonsays said:


> Hi, pm and email sent about interest in a mc2.
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon



Hi Simon! Welcome. PM replied! 

Didn't get that email, unfortunately. Maybe you could PM the remaining info? Thanks!


----------



## simonsays

milkyspit said:


> Hi Simon! Welcome. PM replied!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get that email, unfortunately. Maybe you could PM the remaining info? Thanks!


 
Done!


Cheers,
Simon


----------



## milkyspit

Simon, you're all set.

NEEXXXTTT!


----------



## cd-card-biz

PM Sent!
:huh:


----------



## milkyspit

cd-card-biz said:


> PM Sent!
> :huh:



PM replied!


----------



## diggdug13

Milky,

when do you want us to send in payments? I've got the money while my wife is away but once she gets back I'm gonna have to hide it.

doug


----------



## milkyspit

Doug,

I'm not quite comfortable with taking the payments yet, but given your circumstances  plus the fact that you've already got a $10 credit on the books from our previous trade, feel free to Paypal me your payment. Gotta run now, but please PM to remind me and I'll get you the amount due plus Paypal addy. Hope this helps!
:thumbsup:





diggdug13 said:


> Milky,
> 
> when do you want us to send in payments? I've got the money while my wife is away but once she gets back I'm gonna have to hide it.
> 
> doug


----------



## Toglud

Email sent for one MC2.

Torben.


----------



## milkyspit

Toglud said:


> Email sent for one MC2.
> 
> Torben.



Torben, email replied! Thanks.


----------



## milkyspit

Almost forgot! Looks like I've got a distribution outlet lined up for the MC2... you'll be able to place orders there, use credit cards, choose your preferred means of shipping (both UPS and US Postal), whatever... in fact, might even have TWO distributors lined up!

No worries, it won't affect the price of the MC2 other than the same credit card fee and shipping costs you would have incurred anyway... but it DOES free me up to do less packing of boxes, and more building of MC2 units!

More specifics to come.



*[size=+1]Pair of MC2 Protos Continue Their Test Runs.[/size]*


----------



## rfdancer

e-mail with details sent.


----------



## milkyspit

Richard, email received, and replied!


----------



## milkyspit

*[size=+1]7/18/2006 Update[/size]*

Took a quick-n-dirty video of the MC2 low battery indicator in action... thought folks might like to see it. It works! (hee hee.)  Please do cut me some slack here, folks, as this is my first-ever attempt at uploading a video clip...

*MC2 Low Battery Indicator*
(click on image to play the 16 second video)


----------



## Archangel

Is that the Milky Tester part or it letting you know that at least one of the two batteries are about to croak?


----------



## Omega Man

Love the pulse!


----------



## milkyspit

Archangel said:


> Is that the Milky Tester part or it letting you know that at least one of the two batteries are about to croak?



Uh, both... all three! 

It's (1) a test result that would indicate a cell's suitability for 2x123 use but not 1x123 use... (2) a low battery indicator that still generates usable light, while also providing visual feedback that you really ought to think about looking for more cells... and (3) if not pulsating but rather remaining constant on, it's the new sub-nightlight lowest output level, which is user-selectable just like the three levels of white LED are. In addition, a failing cell (or cells... remember, both 1x123 and 2x123 work in this little puppy) will first switch from white to this "amber" (looks more yellow than amber to me!) LED when it can no longer maintain the chosen level of output on white... at first the failover runs the amber LED constant on... then if you've left it that way and even THAT LED begins to fail (due to thoroughly flattened cells), the amber LED will begin pulsing gently as in the video clip. Oddly, sometimes the cell will recover enough to return to constant on after a while! Strange but true. :naughty: Eventually of course, the MC2 will fade out to nothing, gradually. If you didn't notice by that point, maybe you're asleep and would be better off in the dark! 

Hmm... slightly OT, but on rechargeable Li-ion cells, once the LED switches from white to amber, that's your cue to recharge the cell to avoid damage! This would apply to single RCR123 Li-ion cell usage, and be most valuable with unprotected cells... though there's no reason you couldn't run protected cells in the MC2 as well.

How's that nice, clear, muddy explanation?


----------



## LifeNRA

milkyspit said:


> Almost forgot! Looks like I've got a distribution outlet lined up for the MC2... you'll be able to place orders there, use credit cards, choose your preferred means of shipping (both UPS and US Postal), whatever... in fact, might even have TWO distributors lined up!
> 
> No worries, it won't affect the price of the MC2 other than the same credit card fee and shipping costs you would have incurred anyway... but it DOES free me up to do less packing of boxes, and more building of MC2 units!
> 
> More specifics to come.


Good for you! :goodjob:


----------



## milkyspit

LifeNRA said:


> Good for you! :goodjob:



Thanks so much, Life! Means a lot to me.


----------



## milkyspit

Bumpity bump. Finalizing order quantity. Anyone else?

New folks, I need to know of your interest! Please PM or email with your contact info (email at least) and shipping address.

Folks who joined the MC2 bandwagon long ago... due to my own foolishness I have no email addresses or any other contact info for many of you. Could you guys PM or email me your whatever info you wish to share... email addy and shipping address at least, more at your discretion?

No worries, I have NO plans to share my list! No privavy concerns or weird spammers here.


----------



## europium

Email info sent for one MC2 unit.


europium


----------



## milkyspit

Europium, info received, added to the MC2 list! Thanks. 



europium said:


> Email info sent for one MC2 unit.
> 
> europium


----------



## milkyspit

*[size=+1]7/28/2006 Update[/size]*

Last night I tweaked the firmware some more and replaced the white LED on my proto with a Jeled 50cd 5mm, quite possibly the brightest and most efficient single-die 5mm LED that's commonly available right now. Testing is ongoing... I will say this: it certainly adds some teeth to the medium output!


----------



## europium

I don't know what tweaking might be necessary to add this feature, but I would love it if I could use the MC2 with CR2 primaries as well as 123A primaries. Maybe just a spacer would be needed? But then the battery 'testing' feature might not work properly (with CR2s).


----------



## diggdug13

milkyspit said:


> *[size=+1]7/28/2006 Update[/size]*
> 
> Last night I tweaked the firmware some more and replaced the white LED on my proto with a Jeled 50cd 5mm, quite possibly the brightest and most efficient single-die 5mm LED that's commonly available right now. Testing is ongoing... I will say this: it certainly adds some teeth to the medium output!


 


OHHHH YEA! at one time I was thinking of getting these for my kids.... but now THEY ARE ALL FOR ME.... MUHHAAAAA (they got the zzzz nightlights instead)

doug


----------



## milkyspit

Tweaking? We don't need no steenking tweeking! 

The stock battery chamber will accommodate a pair of CR2 cells nicely... they might rattle a bit side-to-side, but if it bothers you a bit of paper rolled into a cylinder should tighten things up and make for a more snug fit. Battery test function should still work just fine, too... you could even run the light using a single CR2, with no spacers necessary. :naughty:



europium said:


> I don't know what tweaking might be necessary to add this feature, but I would love it if I could use the MC2 with CR2 primaries as well as 123A primaries. Maybe just a spacer would be needed? But then the battery 'testing' feature might not work properly (with CR2s).


----------



## milkyspit

*A typical test run...*

1. Installed a pair of 123 cells that tested at 0% on a ZTS battery tester.

2. Run at medium output for something like 8 days, 24 hours a day... finally this morning, noticed that the white LED had shutdown (note that no dimming occurs in the MC2, the white LED simply turns itself off when battery output can no longer sustain the chosen output level) and the amber LED was lit continuous. I could have allowed it to keep running this way for a while longer but chose instead to open the light and test the cells.

3. One cell did not light the amber LED at all. The other cell throbbed the amber LED (throbbing meaning the LED wasn't on continuous, but rather pulsating slowly).

4. Selected another 123 cell from my "dead" cells bin and tested... this one is also throbbing amber.

5. Installed the 2x123 throbbing amber cells in the MC2 and restarted at medium output. All is well. 

6. Tested the 123 cell that wouldn't light the amber LED... voltage is 0.88V. For a 123 cell, that's pretty darned low! oo:

7. Checked flash amps on the cell... it actually managed 0.05A flash amps, which for the MC2 is on the high side. Still, not much oomph remaining in this little guy!

8. Disposed of this clearly depleted cell feeling no guilt.


----------



## Archangel

So when are we going to be able to purchase them?


----------



## milkyspit

Looks like the boards will be in my hands in 3-4 weeks, then I do final assembly... and around that same time orders will open. Get ready! :naughty:

Don't want to reveal too much order-related info yet as some details are still in flux... but when orders open, you will be able to order from TWO different CPF-friendly, established online storefronts. Pricing will be identical at each. They will accept your credit cards, handle the packing and shipping (by your choice of carrier, incidentally), provide you with an online-accessible order history, order tracking, status emails, etc. Meanwhile, I'll be free to spend my own time building! 

This is the first time I've handled orders in this manner... I'm hopeful it will be a huge *WIN *for all involved... me, you, the folks so graciously helping me out with order fulfillment! Hope you guys don't mind.



Archangel said:


> So when are we going to be able to purchase them?


----------



## diggdug13

Milk,
I for one am so proud of you for introducing this wonderful tool to us and not only fulfilling the promise of creating the MC but improving the entire aspect of the light and the MT intergration within the MC. 

I can't wait to use this as it was intended 

Major thumbs up
Doug


----------



## Fat_Tony

diggdug13 said:


> Milk,
> I for one am so proud of you for introducing this wonderful tool to us and not only fulfilling the promise of creating the MC but improving the entire aspect of the light and the MT intergration within the MC.
> 
> I can't wait to use this as it was intended
> 
> Major thumbs up
> Doug



I agree with Doug, Milky. 

I have a question or 2, though: Does the fact that you will be using the services of others for order fulfillment mean that you are just using the "list" of CPFers that you put together to determine how many you should build? (I guess that what I really want to ask is: if I am on your list, will I still need to place an order with someone else, or not?) Thanks, Milky.


----------



## TENMMIKE

good question, if we have ordered from you, and be confimed shouldnt we get a signed "milkyspit" engrave on our lamps?


Fat_Tony said:


> I agree with Doug, Milky.
> 
> I have a question or 2, though: Does the fact that you will be using the services of others for order fulfillment mean that you are just using the "list" of CPFers that you put together to determine how many you should build? (I guess that what I really want to ask is: if I am on your list, will I still need to place an order with someone else, or not?) Thanks, Milky.


----------



## milkyspit

Fat_Tony said:


> I agree with Doug, Milky.
> 
> I have a question or 2, though: Does the fact that you will be using the services of others for order fulfillment mean that you are just using the "list" of CPFers that you put together to determine how many you should build? (I guess that what I really want to ask is: if I am on your list, will I still need to place an order with someone else, or not?) Thanks, Milky.




Sorry for the confusion! Let me explain what I've done, and why I've done it. Please be patient with me... no flames! 

*One Builder's Dilemma... or, Why the Orders Are the Way They Are!
*
The list of MC2 signups was in some cases two years old, and for most folks I had no way to contact them other than CPF PM... and some folks don't check CPF that often, and some folks no longer even frequent CPF... yet still want the MC2! Also, the boards are quite expensive (relatively speaking) and required prepayment... and I'm not in a 9-to-5 job at the moment (read: no steady income)... big problem!

I could have taken deposits upfront then gathered the balance later, but this itself would have caused me much more effort just to collect the deposits, keep track of who had paid how much, make sure the appropriate people sent the appropriate balance due later... massive headache! Plus I'm not sure I believe in taking that many folks' money before the product is ready. It just doesn't feel right for some reason.

But if I were to front so much money for boards, LEDs, housings, and the like, I had to have some level of assurance that folks were serious in their intentions. In my infinite wisdom, I figured taking address info was a good gauge of interest... that someone would be unlikely to provide that sort of info if they weren't all that serious about buying the MC2. This also allowed me to gauge interest without making you guys cough up your hard-earned money ahead of time. IMHO it's helped both me and all of you.

BTW, let me assure everybody that your info will NOT be shared, sold, bartered, broadcast, or disseminated in any way, ever! Your privacy is secure. Please don't worry on that front!

Meanwhile I was given a very gracious offer by a friend who operates an online storefront to process the orders... pack the boxes, ship the goods, etc. He is doing this for free, with his only compensation being that folks will visit his website to pay for their MC2. I would encourage you to buy other items of interest from him if he's got them at a good price... you caertainly don't have to! But he's doing us a big favor and hopefully we can make him feel good about the help. An employee who he pays will be packing our MC2s on his dime! Meanwhile, a SECOND, similar offer materialized, so now we've got TWO places to go for payment and shipping services!

This also sidesteps a potential landmine... I've heard from other CPFers doing builds or coordinating group buys, for whom Paypal froze their accounts due to the sudden inflow of cash... it took them quite a bit of time and effort to straighten things out! The above approach would avoid that for us. Please understand that I'm an individual builder and would like to devote my time and energy to BUILDING the MC2s, not to packing 100 boxes or fighting with Paypal when they try to steal my payments, while being out thousands of dollars on the raw materials! That would border on suicidal.

That brings us back to that address info. I guess you would need to 
re-enter your info during the payment process. I hope this would be no more than an inconvenience to you, and further hope you could understand why I've taken this approach. Please, know that I have done all this with the best interests of everyone at heart... and nothing else! If you don't agree with the execution chalk it up to my own idiocy, but never for a moment question my intentions. 

So I would respectfully ask that folks please accept the process as designed. I really do think it's a benefit to all, a privacy risk to none, and at the end of the day, allows me to get your MC2s into your hands sooner.

That said, if you absolutely, positively can't stand the system I've setup, I will allow you to pay me directly and I'll pack and ship. *However*, I strongly discourage this. If you can find it in your heart, please go through the system in the standard manner... it will be MUCH easier! You have my sincere appreciation for your help. If I haven't answered your questions or addressed your concerns on ordering above, please ask and I'll do my best to answer whatever's on your mind.

To tell you the truth, I'm kinda bummed-out about the whole thing... thought I was doing a good thing for the group.


----------



## Sturluson

Scott, I think the system you've devised is perfect: it lets you concentrate on doing what you do best (build lights) and leaves the order filling business to people who do it best - online retailers.

We, your fans/customers, will get our lights sooner, and you have a major time-waster/headache expunged. Win/win.

:goodjob:


----------



## London Lad

Yes I agee, no problems with your system here  :goodjob:


----------



## diggdug13

Scott,

your system for ordering and shipping is nothing less than perfect. if you start beating your self up please refer to post 183

doug


----------



## bwaites

As someone who has done a large build and who absolutely LOATHES the boxing and shipping process, I wish that I had had the foresight to arrange something similar. 

This is the best of both worlds, easy payment through a recognized dealer and a product that will ship with the advantages of a shipper who has developed an efficient process.

Scott, this is the best idea a small builder has come up with! Kudos!!!

Bill


----------



## MSaxatilus

I have to agree with Bill on this one guys. Scott is really good at what he does... modding lights. His sign up list is absolutely huge for this project and he should be concentrating on getting those lights assembled and completed. In order to get everything packaged up, he has chosen two very respected and local (I'm fortunate enough to live very close to Scott) distributors.

I for one see no problems with this means of getting the MC2 out and I'm sure that this will expedite the process in the long run!

I perssonally can't wait to see the finished product. I've played with these lights all throughout the development stages and seen quite a variety of siblings. Should be a great and unique light.

Thanks for keeping us informed as well Scott.

MSax


----------



## simonsays

To tell you the truth, I'm kinda bummed-out about the whole thing... thought I was doing a good thing for the group.




[/QUOTE]



No worries here mate, its your baby and you can bring it into the world anyway you see fit






Cheers,
Simon


----------



## greenLED

Sturluson said:


> Scott, I think the system you've devised is perfect: it lets you concentrate on doing what you do best (build lights) and leaves the order filling business to people who do it best - online retailers.


Yup, what Sturluson said.

Master Milky is one of the best modders/builders, and one of the nicest, and most honorable people I've dealt with (on CPF and elsewhere). It's obvious he's given a lot of consideration to this plan, and there is no doubt in my mind that this is the best solution available to us.

I'm  on the news about the vendors, etc.


*I* have only one regret...  not signing up for more MilkyCandles!! They sound incredible pieces of engineering! Who's heard of 0% capacity cells being able to power a LED for so long, and now CR2's can be used as well!?

Gimmmeee!!!


----------



## georges80

I've received the components to build the first batch (100 sets of parts). The PCBs (200 boards) are in production and should be in my hands in <10 days.

Milky will supply me with the LEDs to install on the boards.

Then the assembling starts and then the finished drivers will be shipped to Milky for installing into the housings and final programming - I've supplied Milky with the source files and he has the programming setup running at his place and is up to speed on 'tweaking' the software.

This project is definitely on the roll!

george.


----------



## TENMMIKE

+1 ...i for one am grateful for this opertunity to get this awsome light,just was a bit confused who to pay and when.


simonsays said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm kinda bummed-out about the whole thing... thought I was doing a good thing for the group.






No worries here mate, its your baby and you can bring it into the world anyway you see fit






Cheers,
Simon[/QUOTE]


----------



## milkyspit

The white and amber LEDs for the first 100 MC2 units have been ordered. Still need more housings but have at least 52 in my possession right now. Need some smaller hardware... bolts, washers, springs, nylon spacers... no biggie! Meanwhile I've been focusing on testing the 2xCR2 configuration and things seem to be working as expected. Moving along!


----------



## Fat_Tony

milkyspit said:


> To tell you the truth, I'm kinda bummed-out about the whole thing... thought I was doing a good thing for the group.



Hi Milky. (I didn't see CPF all weekend, sorry for the late reply). I would just like you to know that I most certainly was not questioning your intentions, nor your integrity, nor your system, I was simply trying to gain an understanding of what else I would need to do before I received any Milky Candles. In essence, I was looking for a more in-depth explanation of the ordering process. Thank you for spelling it out for me, BTW. I apologize if my question offended you. I hope that we're "cool".


----------



## milkyspit

Fat_Tony said:


> Hi Milky. (I didn't see CPF all weekend, sorry for the late reply). I would just like you to know that I most certainly was not questioning your intentions, nor your integrity, nor your system, I was simply trying to gain an understanding of what else I would need to do before I received any Milky Candles. In essence, I was looking for a more in-depth explanation of the ordering process. Thank you for spelling it out for me, BTW. I apologize if my question offended you. I hope that we're "cool".




No worries Joe. We are most definitely  !


----------



## georges80

Hmm... something Mr UPS dropped off this morning...






george.


----------



## milkyspit

Heh heh. :naughty:


----------



## europium




----------



## greenLED

georges80 said:


> Hmm... something Mr UPS dropped off this morning...


Hands off!! They're mine!


----------



## georges80

Well, some elves have been busy and some of the boards now look like:






george.


----------



## Archangel

Woo-hoo!


----------



## TENMMIKE

DO we have a estimated time when they will be available?


----------



## Archangel

So what's the latest operation? It automatically steps down from high >> med >> low >> amber >> blinky_amber?


----------



## milkyspit

Archangel said:


> So what's the latest operation? It automatically steps down from high >> med >> low >> amber >> blinky_amber?




Actually, the MC2 will automatically begin in whatever output level you've chosen... high, medium, nightlight, or amber (four user-selectable levels)... and when the cells are too depleted to continue the chosen level without dimming, the white LED shuts down in favor of the amber one... and when the cells are approaching exhaustion, the amber one begins gently pulsing dim, off, on... dim, off, on... etc.

There's more but I'm tired! Please, let me sleep! :sleepy:


----------



## karlthev

Is it time now to get my name down for two?


Karl


----------



## milkyspit

karlthev said:


> Is it time now to get my name down for two?
> 
> 
> Karl




Yes Karl! Yes! 

Send me a PM with your contact info when you have a chance, confirm the quantity you want to reserve, and they'll be built and waiting for you!

*To All... Next Week? Maybe? Seriously! *:naughty:

The last of the white 5mm LEDs are streaming toward George as we speak. With luck he will receive them by this coming Monday. That means it's also possible that he just might have a big ol' package making its way back to me by the end of next week! Then the FOLLOWING Monday, with luck, I'd be in a position to do final assembly... and all of you who have been so unbelievably, Saintly patient, would at last be able to plunk down your money and get your MC2s! So while I cannot guarantee an exact availability date, I can say with a fair amount of confidence that at this point we're talking in terms of weeks or even days, not months! Yippee!!


----------



## diggdug13

WOW!! I can't wait to get my hands on these so I can use the "un-usable" CR123's I've got lying all over the place.. 

this will make a great house warming gift for myself...he he he

eagerly anticipating the shipping release dates.

doug


----------



## Tritium

Thurmond


----------



## georges80

Tritium said:


> Thurmond



Boards are all assembled, programmed & tested and will be in Milky's hands by Monday the latest...

Oh, and I have 4 built units in my own hot little hands :nana:

george.


----------



## Tritium

georges80 said:


> Boards are all assembled, programmed & tested and will be in Milky's hands by Monday the latest...
> 
> Oh, and I have 4 built units in my own hot little hands :nana:
> 
> george.


 
Now that is just wrong George. MC's and Fatflexes too.  :naughty: 

Thurmond


----------



## TENMMIKE

I very much looking forward to this light, milky i may have missed it in one of your posts , but after this first group of 100,of which im in, what does the production schedual of more of them look like ? as ill want a couple others in a month or 2 .


----------



## milkyspit

Guess I'd better get busy assembling housings! 



TENMMIKE said:


> I very much looking forward to this light, milky i may have missed it in one of your posts , but after this first group of 100,of which im in, what does the production schedual of more of them look like ? as ill want a couple others in a month or 2 .



Basically I'm looking to build in groups of at least 100... so when demand gets close enough to cover the expenses of another run, I'd go ahead and order the boards, housings, etc. There is no specific limit on the number of MC2 units I might make, although I reserve the right to make ongoing improvemets! 

BTW, in the event that the firmware itself gets updated in some meaningful way, anyone with an existing MC2 could have their light reprogrammed with the latest and greatest version simply by returning it to me. No pricing set on that as of yet since we don't even have the current MC2 out the door! Just wanted to let everyone know that capability does exist.


----------



## bucken

How can I find out if I'm in the first 100?

(Edit): I think this was my original interest expression... Notice the posting date...


----------



## milkyspit

*Bucken, *if you posted way back then, you're definitely on the list! BTW, did you send me your additional contact info? Email address, possibly mailing address... that helps to "soft-confirm" your request plus gives me alternate means of contacting you if necessary. No worries!


----------



## bucken

milkyspit said:


> *Bucken, *if you posted way back then, you're definitely on the list! BTW, did you send me your additional contact info? Email address, possibly mailing address... that helps to "soft-confirm" your request plus gives me alternate means of contacting you if necessary. No worries!



Milkyspit,
Sure did! The milky candle is destined to be something VERY unique. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## milkyspit

Folks! I'm kinda sorta on vacation for a few days... but not (still have been checking email and PMs)... but really am (have been slack about the checking!)... does this make any sense?
:Thinking:

I haven't taken a real vacation in so long that I'd kinda forgotten what it was all about.  Meanwhile, seems I allowed my PM inbox to fill to capacity... please excuse!!! If anybody has tried and failed to PM me... well, please try again. It should now work fine. And please accept my apologies!


----------



## Overload

Back from the void, I add my name to the list wanting a MC2.
email sent.


----------



## milkyspit

Overload said:


> Back from the void, I add my name to the list wanting a MC2.
> email sent.



*Overload, *either your email didn't reach me or I mistakenly deleted it! Any chance you could PM me your info? Many thanks!


----------



## milkyspit

*Overload, *Got your PM. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## TENMMIKE




----------



## milkyspit

Guess what Milky's having for breakfast?


----------



## MrBadger

Email sent! Thank you for all the effort you've put into this project!


----------



## milkyspit

Got it Jeff... many thanks! :thumbsup:



MrBadger said:


> Email sent! Thank you for all the effort you've put into this project!


----------



## milkyspit

*Let's Rock!* 

*The build has begun.* I've actually shipped some MC2 units to a few folks with whom I'd had trade obligations or other special circumstances. There are also a few "early adopters" who received units so I could get some constructive feedback. (Thanks folks!) And they didn't even have the benefit of an instruction sheet, as that wasn't completed yet! 

At this point, anyone who's received units, *feel free to post *about them! As for everyone else, *no worries.* I'll keep building until everyone gets what they wanted... in fact, that's well underway...






For the time being I'll be emailing and/or PMing folks when their units are ready, so warm up the Paypals please! If that gets out of hand, I'll do as mentioned before and let The Product Wizard handle the order taking and shipping. (Thanks Steve!) Incidentally, ProdWiz is a very cool online storefront... plus they've got a REAL storefront in south NJ... handle flashlights, knives, and Lord knows what else... AWESOME website (try the product closeup... way cool)... great folks! Darned cool logo, too...

*The Product Wizard*





Meanwhile, a slightly different flavor of MC2 will be available in the near future from *Tek-tite*. I'm really not sure of pricing, packaging, or similar details, but their version of the MC2 will be a 3AAA, weatherproof model suitable for outdoor use... campsite, tent light, hurricane light, bugout bag... even as a low-powered, long-running flashlight. Here's a photo of a prototype (no it's not the blown-out Surefire body)...






Finally, here's a little snippet describing some operating features... the full-blown instruction sheet will be posted here when completed...

*Quick Tips.
*_*
Unscrew the BOTTOM to install or remove batteries... screw bottom back into place all the way to turn on, or back off just a bit and press inward on the metal washer at bottom for momentary on... a quick press on then off will make the MC2 switch to the next-lower mode next time you turn on the unit, and when at the lowest output, the next such mode change will return to max output... the levels (in order) are HIGH, MEDIUM, LOW, and AMBER. The MC2 will automatically switch to amber when your cells cannot keep the current mode in regulation any longer... sometimes you'll see the unit going back and forth for a short while if the voltage is right at the borderline... when the cells are REALLY depleted, the amber LED will begin pulsating gently, letting you know it's time to look for some more cells! Also, you can unscrew the nylon spacer inside the tailcap to make the spring reach farther into the tube... do this to run with a single 123 cell.

*_Thanks folks! Please hang in there... yours is coming, and soon!


----------



## karlthev

Oh not to worry, I'm here....and I'm sure all the others are as well!


Karl


----------



## Nebula

If there is room on the list I would be in for 2. Contact information will be pm'd shortly. Thanks. Kirk K.


----------



## milkyspit

Nebula said:


> If there is room on the list I would be in for 2. Contact information will be pm'd shortly. Thanks. Kirk K.



Kirk, yes, there's room... but I didn't receive your contact information PM. Maybe it got lost somehow? Please resend when you get a chance.
:thumbsup:


----------



## europium

milkyspit said:


> Meanwhile, a slightly different flavor of MC2 will be available in the near future from *Tek-tite*. I'm really not sure of pricing, packaging, or similar details, but their version of the MC2 will be a 3AAA, weatherproof model suitable for outdoor use... campsite, tent light, hurricane light, bugout bag... even as a low-powered, long-running flashlight. Here's a photo of a prototype (no it's not the blown-out Surefire body)...


That's really great! :bow: Using common AAA cells, and with Tek-Tite quality. Hope you make good $$$ from it. :goodjob:

But ... will there ever be an AA version?


----------



## Nebula

Milky - PM sent. Kirk K


----------



## milkyspit

Nebula said:


> Milky - PM sent. Kirk K



Kirk, PM replied.


----------



## Nebula

Scott - PayPal sent for ML1 and MC2. Thanks. Kirk


----------



## milkyspit

Nebula said:


> Scott - PayPal sent for ML1 and MC2. Thanks. Kirk



Kirk, PM replied.


----------



## TENMMIKE




----------



## Yooper

I strongly second the request for an AA version. I generate more worn out AA's than 123's these days...


----------



## KnightStar

Hi Scott...
Back from my trip. Please ship when you can.
Thanks,
KnightStar


----------



## flashlight

milkyspit said:


> ... Also, you can unscrew the nylon spacer inside the tailcap to make the spring reach farther into the tube... do this to run with a single 123 cell.
> 
> Thanks folks! Please hang in there... yours is coming, and soon!



That's a great additional feature! :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit

*Off to a good start. *So far 27 MC2 units have shipped... of course, that includes my own half-dozen! 

Point is: we're getting there. Just in the soft-confirm list that's only 1/3 to 1/4 the total quantity, and there are literally of HUNDREDS of requests of units from folks who didn't soft-confirm!

No worries... I'll order another run of boards if necessary, and so long as the other components remain available will keep building until everybody who wants one, has one. At least that's the goal!
:thumbsup:

Have procrastinated big time on completing the instruction pamphlet. MSaxatilus (one of the first recipients of an MC2... and why not! He showed up at the Milky Labs IN PERSON to make the pickup!) graciously drafted the pamphlet and I still haven't forced myself to finish the edits and reformatting. However, I've been shipping the MC2 units so far with a "Quick Tips" cheat sheet and will post the full-blown instructions here, or at least a link to them, once available. If you've already got an MC2, keep watching this thread for updates!

BTW, thanks for all the continued support, folks. :bow:



KnightStar said:


> Hi Scott...
> Back from my trip. Please ship when you can.
> Thanks,
> KnightStar



Shipped! 



Yooper said:


> I strongly second the request for an AA version. I generate more worn out AA's than 123's these days...



There's no technical reason an AA version couldn't be built... just a matter of selecting a reasonable host. If anyone knows of a potential host... maybe some sort of plumbing part,  or generic flashlights for sale by the dozen on ebay, or you're a machinist and want to turn some bodies for the cause yourself, or whatever... let me know!


----------



## KnightStar

Wow! That was fast. Thank you, Scott.
KnightStar


----------



## moki

Got mine delivered today - how does the Tester work?


----------



## Archangel

Unscrew the spring/plastic thing most of the way and then just put one battery in there.


moki said:


> Got mine delivered today - how does the Tester work?


----------



## milkyspit

moki said:


> Got mine delivered today - how does the Tester work?



Yup, Archangel's right... here's how I do it (VERY slightly modified version of his advice)...

*How To Test a 123 Cell for Suitability With MC2
*
1. Unscrew the bottom and remove the 123 cells

2. Take the switch out of the bottom PVC endcap and unscrew the nylon ring to extend the spring as far as it will go before unscrewing completely

3. Hold the MC2 upside down in one hand

4. Drop the cell you'd like to test into the tube

5. Drop the switch (spring pointing down) into the tube and press the washer against the copper contact strips on the tube

6. Hold this way for a couple seconds... if the amber LED lights SOLID, the cell should work fine for both 1x123 and 2x123 operation... if the amber LED begins pulsating, the cell should work fine for 2x123 operation only... if the amber LED doesn't light at all or is rapidly flickering very dimly, the cell is ready for guilt-free disposal. 

7. Repeat as necessary! 

Note that I don't bother putting the PVC bottom endcap back on for testing purposes... by not doing so, find I can go through a number of 123 cells for test much more rapidly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nebula

Milky - Got mine yesterday. What can I say? It does what it's supposed to do, and it does it very well! If you build an AA version I am in. 

While the MC2 is very nice, the Milky L1 that came with it is one fantastic little light. As one of my friends is fond of saying "ya done good." I am very happy with this purchase. All the best to you. Kirk


----------



## KnightStar

Yikes, shipped on the 26th and received on the 28th (west coast).
Used one last night.
Where do I post my observations, in this thread or another thread?
Or start a thread in this forum? (For my use, this MC2 has far exceeded my expectations.)
Thanks, Scott.
KnightStar


----------



## diggdug13

I've recieved my MC2 and I've had a chance to play with it. for me since this is made out of PCB I'm not afraid to scratch it nor am I afraid to drop it. I've tested it with one new CR123 it works well for a good tent light when my kids have used it for there camping trip in the living room although with one cell it only works with the amber light. With two new CR123 it's a great great candle the three levels are wonderfully useful and a no brainer to use. I haven't had the patience see just how long it will stay lite but its a long long long time.

all I can say is this is everything that Scott said it would be and a whole lot more, well done and IMO this was well spent money.

*** corrected wrong name ***

Thank you
Doug


----------



## TENMMIKE

SCOTT SENT MINE OUT TODAY SO ILL GET it MONDAY OR TUESDAY, odd but i havent been this excited to get a light since my Ti PD, i lose power here for extended times several times a year , and i got a lot of walking wounded cr123 laying around that need to meet their maker. THANKS MILKY


----------



## georges80

diggdug13 said:


> I've tested it with one new CR123 it works well for a good tent light when my kids have used it for there camping trip in the living room although with one cell it only works with the amber light. With two new CR123 it's a great great candle the three levels are wonderfully useful and a no brainer to use. I haven't had the patience see just how long it will stay lite but its a long long long time.



That's the right operation. 1 CR123 cell will ONLY light the amber.

Essentially you have the following (unless Milky changed the settings prior to shipping out the production MC2 units).

Battery voltage < 2.6V (amber LED pulsates to warn the battery isn't new)
Battery voltage > 2.6V and < 3.5V (amber LED is solid on, battery is healthy)
Battery voltage > 3.5V White LED is on (2 CR123 or... 1 x li-ion).

cheers,
george.


----------



## europium

milkyspit said:


> Yup, Archangel's right... here's how I do it (VERY slightly modified version of his advice)...
> 
> *How To Test a 123 Cell for Suitability With MC2
> *
> 1. Unscrew the bottom and remove the 123 cells
> 
> 2. Take the switch out of the bottom PVC endcap and unscrew the nylon ring to extend the spring as far as it will go before unscrewing completely
> 
> 3. Hold the MC2 upside down in one hand
> 
> 4. Drop the cell you'd like to test into the tube
> 
> 5. Drop the switch (spring pointing down) into the tube and press the washer against the copper contact strips on the tube
> 
> 6. Hold this way for a couple seconds... if the amber LED lights SOLID, the cell should work fine for both 1x123 and 2x123 operation... if the amber LED begins pulsating, the cell should work fine for 2x123 operation only... if the amber LED doesn't light at all or is rapidly flickering very dimly, the cell is ready for guilt-free disposal.
> 
> 7. Repeat as necessary!
> 
> Note that I don't bother putting the PVC bottom endcap back on for testing purposes... by not doing so, find I can go through a number of 123 cells for test much more rapidly.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Would it be possible to just follow step (1) with 

(2) put in one cell to test and then 

(3) put in a dummy cell and then

(4) screw the bottom back on? 

:thinking: 

Seems simpler.


----------



## Archangel

Yeah, that'd work too. Milky's way is best for those testing many cells. (grin) And for those of us without a dummy cell.


----------



## milkyspit

diggdug13 said:


> I've recieved my MC2 and I've had a chance to play with it. for me since this is made out of PCB I'm not afraid to scratch it nor am I afraid to drop it. I've tested it with one new CR123 it works well for a good tent light when my kids have used it for there camping trip in the living room although with one cell it only works with the amber light. With two new CR123 it's a great great candle the three levels are wonderfully useful and a no brainer to use. I haven't had the patience see just how long it will stay lite but its a long long long time.
> 
> all I can say is this is everything that steve said it would be and a whole lot more, well done and IMO this was well spent money.
> 
> Thank you
> Doug




Thanks Doug. One small thing... my name's Scott... so who's this Steve character?


----------



## milkyspit

KnightStar said:


> Yikes, shipped on the 26th and received on the 28th (west coast).
> Used one last night.
> Where do I post my observations, in this thread or another thread?
> Or start a thread in this forum? (For my use, this MC2 has far exceeded my expectations.)
> Thanks, Scott.
> KnightStar



*KS, *feel free to post your impressions in this thread... or if you want to do a more extensive review, maybe post over in the Reviews forum then post a link over here so folks will know about it, and have a way to get there easily.
:thumbsup:


----------



## diggdug13

lol.....


sorry I knew that but my fingers forgot..lol I'll correct it Scott.


Doug


milkyspit said:


> Thanks Doug. One small thing... my name's Scott... so who's this Steve character?


----------



## karlthev

Milkyspit, I PMed you...I need two of these MC2s at least!!


Karl


----------



## milkyspit

karlthev said:


> Milkyspit, I PMed you...I need two of these MC2s at least!!
> 
> Karl


*Karl, *I didn't get your PM... but did send PM to you with order info. Sorry we missed one another at this weekend's CPF campout. 

But get ready for PF7!


----------



## cd-card-biz

Hi Scott - 

Just wondering if we folks who "soft-confirmed" need to take any action or just sit tight and wait for payment / shipping info for the MC2?

I soft-confirmed on July 7th.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## milkyspit

cd-card-biz said:


> Hi Scott -
> 
> Just wondering if we folks who "soft-confirmed" need to take any action or just sit tight and wait for payment / shipping info for the MC2?
> 
> I soft-confirmed on July 7th.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Bill and others... with great embarrassment, I hereby present...

*My Semi-Convoluted CWIHCORIC (Chicken With Its Head Cut Off, Running In Circles) Order Fulfilment System... or, More Than You Wanted To Know!* 

I'm trying to PM folks as I've got MC2 units and so far am shipping 'em out myself. Soft-confirms generally come first but not necessarily in the exact order the soft-confirms arrived... because...

quantity I have ready to ship will influence which soft-confirms are shipped (not enough completed lights, no shipment until ready)... but also...

if someone happens to have ordered something else from me, such as a Project-M build (M180-KL2, M180-M3, etc.) I try to include their MC2 order to save on shipping time and expense for both of us... except that...

right now I'm completely out of the small size US Postal Priority Mail boxes, and more have been ordered, but the postal service takes 7-10 days to get more to my house, and sometimes doesn't bother to deliver the boxes at all... although...

it doesn't much matter at the moment anyway because I've temporarily built all the units I can until getting more of one key part, special ordered locally at least two weeks ago and still not in, no ETA, tieup on the manufacturer's end, and NOT the fault of the local merchant... and this must-have part is, of all things...

the nylon spacer! 

There ya have it, folks. Clear as mud, eh? 

I'll PM folks as I have availability... eventually all WILL be served, just a matter of timing... and we're not talking the initial wait for the build, timing here means which upcoming day I happen to build more MC2 units.

Does that explain ANYTHING at all? oo:


----------



## KnightStar

*I wasn't looking for it, I just*

found the thread on the MC2’s by accident. I only read Milkyspit’s first post in the thread since I was leaving on a trip of unknown length and was in a hurry to get payment sent to Scott prior to leaving. (I thought I was getting in on the tail-end of a build.) I ordered these to use in our motorhome as a night light rather than use the 12-volt battery system to light the interior at night. (Most motorhome and trailer lighting is way behind the times but that’s another story for another time.)

Our 20-month old daughter doesn’t like bright white lights when she is going to sleep and REALLY gets upset at those with a purple center like some Dorcy AAA’s when I move the beam around the walls of her room. So, her night light is a way too bright for a night light yellowish plug in the wall and light up the whole room too brightly thing.
And then… I received MC2’s from Scott shortly after I got back from the trip. Unfortunately, I got back just as our daughter ended her first 3-day session at day care. She’s sick, really sick, and both my wife and I got it and it’s BAD. Prior to getting sick, our daughter only wanted to sleep in her crib. Now, she want’s to sleep with us; but the shadows on the wall from outside lights behind swaying trees scares her.
I opened an MC2, added two batteries, turned it to “amber”, and set it on its end on the bedside table. Our walls and ceiling are painted a pale yellow. Now there’s a round spot of yellow light on the ceiling and the rest of the room has a soft, shadow-free, pale, warm glow. Our daughter closed her eyes and went to sleep. (We didn’t; darn cough.) For us, the effect (happily sleeping daughter) is worth way more than the price of admission.
We thank you, Scott.
Oh, yeah… Our daughter likes to play with the MC2. She can turn it on and off. And throw it. And bang it on the floor. And hit the dog with it. And throw it through the upstairs railing onto the tile floor below. I am so happy you recessed the LED’s, Scott.
KnightStar


----------



## TENMMIKE

came today !!!! so far iv put in 2 very used (0% power on a ansmann...actualy it said err) also tested a few singles to see how the tester works out (ill need to actually test this feature a bit closer later)i didn't bother to put my fluke on it,3 very cool levels of white and 1 steady yellow one blinking yellow, so far so good,and actualy its better then i thought it would be, thanks scott


----------



## Archangel

When i woke up this morning it was blinking rather quickly, but when i just tested it amber was back to a slow blink. I'm curious to see if the batteries recovered enough to get another night out of it. Considering they barely lit up my Peak McKinley - which is the best single-cell drainer i've seen - you can get all kinds of life out of batteries if all you need is a find-me mode.

EDIT: It manged to last the night, though it was blinking furiously this morning. (smirk) Guess it earned the right to give it another go...


----------



## milkyspit

*Archie, *yes, the batteries very well could recover enough between uses to squeeze some additional runtime out of them... this would especially be true in the lower settings. Interesting! 

Thanks for the kinds words thus far, folks. :bow:

(Did I mention the firmware is upgradable down the road, in the event I end up improving on it? You'd end up sending your MC2 back and for a nominal fee get the firmware upgrade.)

Just sent out "your order is ready" announcements to several more folks from the soft-confirm list... so please watch your PM and/or email for those! I'd appreciate it if you could complete the order relatively quickly so I can keep an accurate count of how many units are ready to go, and how many more I'll need to build before contacting the next bunch of folks. Much appreciated!


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I'm really looking forward to these. Just for grins I looked up when I first signed up for these: Old MC thread post Just shows that good things come to those that wait. 

-LT


----------



## London Lad

Dont forget me !!!!!!!!


----------



## milkyspit

Dangit Tic and Lad, got a soft spot in my heart for international folks. They need their light! :laughing: Watch for PMs incoming momentarily.


----------



## europium

Scott, 

Does usage and/or testing with CR2 cells require any spacers or modifications or special instructions?



milkyspit said:


> There's no technical reason an AA version couldn't be built... just a matter of selecting a reasonable host. If anyone knows of a potential host... maybe some sort of plumbing part,  or generic flashlights for sale by the dozen on ebay, or you're a machinist and want to turn some bodies for the cause yourself, or whatever... let me know!


Does the AA host need to hold 3 cells (like the Tek-Tite 3xAAA prototype), or can it work with 2 or 4? 

Are there certain requirements that an AA host must meet? 

I was thinking of the *Streamlight Propoly 4xAA 7xLED* (although it would be too expensive to use for a production run).

Eu



Archangel said:


> Yeah, that'd work too. Milky's way is best for those testing many cells. (grin) And for those of us without a dummy cell.


For those who may be interested, AW has *Dummy CR123A / AA $5 each Shipped*.


----------



## London Lad

Thanks Milky PP sent


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I goofed on the addy and sent you my US one in the PP info. I sent the Tokyo one via PM.

Thanks for hooking me up.
Cheers,
-LT


----------



## milkyspit

_*Does usage and/or testing with CR2 cells require any spacers or modifications or special instructions?
*_ 
No spacers necessary... unscrew the nylon spacer/spring assembly (this extends the spring) enough for a good fit and you should be all set.

_* Does the AA host need to hold 3 cells (like the Tek-Tite 3xAAA prototype), or can it work with 2 or 4? 
*_ 
An AA host could work with either 3 or 4 cells. Might also work with 2 cells, but only in amber mode. Full functionality would require at least 3AA cells, and 4AA would allow deeper discharge before the MC2 were to stop running.

_* Are there certain requirements that an AA host must meet? 
*_ 
Hmm... it needs to have enough room to fit a 1 inch diameter circuit board, and the top end needs to be open or have a window so the LEDs can shine through (of course)... also nice if the host can stand upright... and if the light would be intended for camping or other use where it would be subjected to possibly extreme weather, the housing should be weatherproof.

_* I was thinking of the Streamlight Propoly 4xAA 7xLED (although it would be too expensive to use for a production run).
*_ 
I really love the Propoly 4AA 7LED... been one of my faves since it came out! The MC2 board could certainly drive it, regulate the output and give you three drive levels... not sure it would make a great candle but it sure would become a nifty flashlight! 

Anyone got an old, beat-up 4AA 7LED that I might use for a proof of concept for this particular build?

*Eu... *shipped! 



London Lad said:


> Thanks Milky PP sent


 Shipped! 



Lunal_Tic said:


> I goofed on the addy and sent you my US one in the PP info. I sent the Tokyo one via PM.
> -LT


 No worries, LT. Shipped... to the Tokyo address! 


(These aren't the ONLY folks whose MC2 units shipped today... but somehow I'm drawing a blank... if you receive a package containing an MC2, you'll know where it came from!) 

Now off to make more MC2 units...


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Thanks Scott. 

-LT


----------



## milkyspit

Doodz!!! 

I may have found a 4AA host for the MC2... or perhaps some variation of the MC2! What do you guys think...








I ordered a half-dozen so hope a few folks might actually want one! oo:

Says the thing's weatherproof but not waterproof.


----------



## Archangel

I'm in.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Scott, which 5mm leds did you use in the MC2. Brand name. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## milkyspit

Bullzeyebill said:


> Scott, which 5mm leds did you use in the MC2. Brand name. Thanks,
> 
> Bill



Jeled 50kmcd. They're among the most efficient 5mm LED of all. Did quite a bit of research, including getting efficiency curves plotted for a number of candidates, and for this application the Jeled was the best choice. You didn't doubt that Uncle Milky tried to make you a good product, did you? 

BTW, your MC2 was mailed yesterday.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Scott, thanks for info. Didn't doubt your striving for the best, however I think you would be six feet under if you were my Uncle.

Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Scott, another question. Is it ok to cut the MC2 spring down considerably? I have a Surefire dummy battery for one cell testing.

Bill


----------



## Overload

What projection angle are these LEDs?


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I just received the MC2s, thanks Scott that was fast. I've put a diffuser on it and so far it's worked out great but I'll know more after using it for a couple of days. It's a Kodak film canister.












-LT


----------



## TENMMIKE

none


Overload said:


> What projection angle are these LEDs?


----------



## TENMMIKE

for one cell just screw the spring out furthur


Bullzeyebill said:


> Scott, another question. Is it ok to cut the MC2 spring down considerably? I have a Surefire dummy battery for one cell testing.
> 
> Bill


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I've left them on for a while. One has one CR123 that was at 2.8V but couldn't get the ZTS to register; the other has 2 cells of 2.5V each, ZTS didn't even blink on these. The single cell version is running steady on amber but the 2 cell one is switching between white (high I think), amber then fade to off all w/in a 5 second period. I thought when it got down to almost nothing it just faded out on the amber LED.

Any insight?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## milkyspit

Lunal_Tic said:


> I've left them on for a while. One has one CR123 that was at 2.8V but couldn't get the ZTS to register; the other has 2 cells of 2.5V each, ZTS didn't even blink on these. The single cell version is running steady on amber but the 2 cell one is switching between white (high I think), amber then fade to off all w/in a 5 second period. I thought when it got down to almost nothing it just faded out on the amber LED.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> TIA,
> -LT



LT, the MC2 tries its best to do the right thing but sometimes the cells just don't cooperate. Sounds like one of the cells is pretty badly depleted, and when the load is applied (yes, it's only 20mA, but the cell is in such bad shape even THAT seems like climbing Mt. Everest to it!) the cell's voltage tanks very quickly. You're going from 5V or so when not running anything, very quickly down to 2.5V or even lower. The MC2 checks voltage about once per second, so if the voltage drops WITHIN ONE SECOND by that magnitude then you very well could see no amber at all, just have no light. Then the cells rest and the bad one recovers over the next few seconds, registers a higher voltage reading, and it's back to white.

Moral of the story: 123 cells are strange animals! oo:

If you test the cells one at a time you may find one of them in worse condition than the other. You could perhaps toss that one in the trash and replace with something a little better.

Or, you could try turning down the brightness within the first second of turning on the light... you may find the cells work just fine at low output or even at amber output, but don't work very well at high or medium output. Experiment a bit!


----------



## milkyspit

*LT, *forgot one thing... those photos are GREAT... though I should mention that the MC2 was designed to light a room by bouncing light off the ceiling. Of course, if your ceiling isn't very reflective, or if you have no ceiling at all (such as outdoor use) the diffuser is a great idea! 



Bullzeyebill said:


> Scott, another question. Is it ok to cut the MC2 spring down considerably? I have a Surefire dummy battery for one cell testing.
> 
> Bill



*Bill, *If you do decide to cut down the spring, I think it would be better to pull the existing spring out of the cup and save it (it's not glued into the cup, just friction fit) then replace with a shorter spring of your choice. That way you can experiment to your heart's content, but still return to the original spring if you change your mind later.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I have the MCs tied to the wall as markers so the diffusers help a bit. I do have some pretty spent cells I just measured one in the millivolts. How far down will this work on the amber?

-LT


----------



## milkyspit

Lunal_Tic said:


> I have the MCs tied to the wall as markers so the diffusers help a bit. I do have some pretty spent cells I just measured one in the millivolts. How far down will this work on the amber?
> 
> -LT



The amber will light steady until total input voltage drops below 2.6V (remember, in 2x123 that's the COMBINED voltage for the two cells)... and it'll continue to light up, though pulsating gently (by design) all the way down to 1.8V or so of combined voltage... it'll also be getting gradually dimmer from about 2.0V on downward... above that the amber will run at regulated brightness.


----------



## London Lad

milkyspit said:


> Dangit Tic and Lad, got a soft spot in my heart for international folks. They need their light! :laughing: Watch for PMs incoming momentarily.



And 2 MC2's have landed in Monaco. Super fast delivery!! Thanks.

These really are an excellent product, the perfect standby emergency light, thanks again Scott, I am very pleased.

Regards

Graham


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Bear with me on this one I don't really know that much about how batteries work and all the tech stuff that's been posted doesn't help in this application. 

I pulled the 2 cells that were going white to amber and replaced them with a pair that read a higher voltage on a meter. Put them in last night on amber, this morning is was blinking fast and about 10 minutes ago turned off. I popped out the batteries and checked them again on the meter one reads 2.58V the other read -170mV. It seems one cell had gone and reversed charge on me. If left unattended could this have gone nasty?

-LT


----------



## Archangel

I don't think at that current draw. I think i've had one that was more negative than .17v, though i'm not positive.


----------



## milkyspit

London Lad said:


> And 2 MC2's have landed in Monaco. Super fast delivery!! Thanks.
> 
> These really are an excellent product, the perfect standby emergency light, thanks again Scott, I am very pleased.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graham



Terrific, Graham, and thanks! That's great news!! :thumbsup:



Archangel said:


> Lunal_Tic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bear with me on this one I don't really know that much about how batteries work and all the tech stuff that's been posted doesn't help in this application.
> 
> I pulled the 2 cells that were going white to amber and replaced them with a pair that read a higher voltage on a meter. Put them in last night on amber, this morning is was blinking fast and about 10 minutes ago turned off. I popped out the batteries and checked them again on the meter one reads 2.58V the other read -170mV. It seems one cell had gone and reversed charge on me. If left unattended could this have gone nasty?
> 
> -LT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think at that current draw. I think i've had one that was more negative than .17v, though i'm not positive.
Click to expand...


Archangel's right, shouldn't be a problem... during testing I've discovered several cells that ended up slightly reverse charged... but the flash amps reading for the cells is essentially 0.00A, meaning they have virtually no oomph behind them, no capacity to pump current through anything.

This is one reason why the test function is part of the MC2... you still want to match a pair of similar cells... I would *NOT* recommend matching that reverse charged cell with a fresh 123 cell, for instance... VERY BAD IDEA! 

What you really want to do for 2x123 operation is match a pair of cells that each cause pulsing amber... OR a pair of cells that each cause solid amber... that way you'll know both cells are of roughly similar condition.


----------



## milkyspit

Recent shippings, including items going into the mail tomorrow morning! 

_(This is a hastily put-together list, so it's entirely possible there are additional MC2 units on the way to folks who have paid recently, but I forgot to put 'em in the list here... no worries... your MC2s are coming regardless of my faulty memory!)_

cd-card-biz
Bullzeyebill
bwaites
MSaxatilus (again!)
bucken
Calamityville_Horror
europium
karlthev
Overload
Yooper
Xflash

* OPEN SEASON ON MC2... An Experiment!

**ANYONE who wants one RIGHT NOW, *I've got 13 available... post here how many you're ordering FIRST them send Paypal here as follows... I'll get the first 13 units out immediately and build more for folks who just miss. It's IMPORTANT to post your intention here FIRST so others will have some idea of how many units remain! Something like, "I'll take 2. Cash Paypal incoming."

Order info...


----------



## Tritium

Ordering quantity 1.  

Thurmond


----------



## milkyspit

Thurmond, PP received... your MC2 is packed, posted, and ready to ship tomorrow as soon as the post office opens!

WOOHOO!! 

Yaesumofo, waiting for your PP and yours could go out in the morning, too! :naughty:

Who's next? :thinking:


----------



## Tritium

Thanks Scott.

 

Thurmond


----------



## simonsays

Hi Scott,

I'll take one of the MC2's that you have ready!

PayPal (Cash) sent for 1 MC2 with international delivery $65

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## milkyspit

Simon, PP received... your MC2 is packed and in the mail.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

milkyspit said:


> Archangel's right, shouldn't be a problem... during testing I've discovered several cells that ended up slightly reverse charged... but the flash amps reading for the cells is essentially 0.00A, meaning they have virtually no oomph behind them, no capacity to pump current through anything.
> 
> This is one reason why the test function is part of the MC2... you still want to match a pair of similar cells... I would *NOT* recommend matching that reverse charged cell with a fresh 123 cell, for instance... VERY BAD IDEA!
> 
> What you really want to do for 2x123 operation is match a pair of cells that each cause pulsing amber... OR a pair of cells that each cause solid amber... that way you'll know both cells are of roughly similar condition.



Excellent info, I couldn't figure out the "testing" aspect of the MC2. The cells I've been sticking in won't even fire a ZTS so other than starting voltage I've no clue how much juice is left.

-LT


----------



## Omega Man

Scott, I'm sorry to say that $60 is a bit steep for me on this, so I'm regretfully backing out for the time being.


----------



## simonsays

milkyspit said:


> Simon, PP received... your MC2 is packed and in the mail.


 
Outstanding! Now its just a question of



waiting for the postman. Many thanks!

Simon


----------



## milkyspit

Omega, that's okay, I understand... I do hope you understand that I'm definitely not getting rich off these! It's been mainly a labor of love, and the $55 plus $5 shipping comes nowhere close to covering the time and effort I've put in... heck, material cost alone eats up the majority of the price!

Anyway, peace bro... I'm here when you need me.


----------



## milkyspit

Built some more, currently 10 units available for immedate shipment, then I'll need to restock some parts to make more. Those in need, order now! Those who have the MC2, post your experiences, tips, whatever... it just might help someone else!


----------



## Archangel

I'm still on my handful of 0% ZTS cells and i keep it on amber all night. (smirk) Not that i need it thanks to the street light, but it illuminates my stash of larger torches. (They get bored easily.)


----------



## europium

I've had my MC2 for a few days now.

Since it will only light the amber LED with one cell, I have used it with two cells (each of which "pulsed amber" by itself when tested). I like the medium setting for the white LED, and have put it in the bathroom (so I don't have to turn on a light at night). It puts out a more pleasing (but much less bright) light than the 4W incandescent nightlight I used to use in the WC.

TIP: If you place the MC2 near a white wall, it will produce 2 nice cones of light against the wall.


Scott, 

 I was wondering ... *what is the peak wavelength in nanometers of the amber LED?* I have a Terralux TLE-5 Amber drop-in (rated at a peak wavelength of 590nm) for the MiniMag, and it looks positively orange compared to the nice (yet dim) yellow light produced by the MC2 amber LED.

Eu

EDIT: Frequency and wavelength measures were confused. This was corrected.


----------



## milkyspit

*Senorcosas, *your 3x MC2 units are in the mailbox! Thanks, and enjoy! 



Archangel said:


> I'm still on my handful of 0% ZTS cells and i keep it on amber all night. (smirk) Not that i need it thanks to the street light, but it illuminates my stash of larger torches. (They get bored easily.)







europium said:


> I've had my MC2 for a few days now.
> 
> Since it will only light the amber LED with one cell, I have used it with two cells (each of which "pulsed amber" by itself when tested). I like the medium setting for the white LED, and have put it in the bathroom (so I don't have to turn on a light at night). It puts out a more pleasing light than the 4W incandescent nightlight I used to use in the WC.
> 
> TIP: If you place the MC2 near a white wall, it will produce 2 nice cones of light against the wall.
> 
> 
> Scott,
> 
> I was wondering ... *what is the peak frequency in nanometers of the amber LED?* I have a Terralux TLE-5 Amber drop-in (rated at 590nm) for the MiniMag, and it looks positively orange compared to the nice (yet dim) yellow light produced by the MC2 amber LED.
> 
> Eu



*Eu, *the "amber" (looks yellow to me as well) LED is rated at 590nm... but I would take the specs for this one with a grain of salt... the spec also says Vf is 1.7V on average but all the samples I've tried were in the 1.9-2.0V range.
:thinking:

BTW, medium output on fresh 2x123 cells ought to run for 200+ hours, nearly all in regulation.


----------



## bucken

Somebody please help! Just received my MC2 today... With only one 123, like europium said, it will only light the amber LED. With two brand new 123's, I can only get the amber LED to light. With two just-so-so 123's (will still power an E2, but not full brightness), the white LED lights up but, no matter how I turn the power on and off, the brightness level always remains the same. With two mediocre 123's (still powers an E2, but dim), I can only get the amber LED to light. Does this sound right???


----------



## TENMMIKE

do i understand you , and that you have the tail cap slightly loose and are able to push the area where the screw is at repeatably and you don't get any change ? is that correct?


----------



## bucken

That is correct...


----------



## milkyspit

*Bucken, *this seems strange... I test every unit before packaging. :thinking:

The fact that you got the white LED to light suggests to me there might be some minor issue in the way you're trying to switch the levels. To switch from one level to the next, the unit needs to be turned on then off again very quickly... within less than a second (or was it half second?)... you don't need to use the pushbutton feature to do that though... could also do it simply by twisting the tailcap to turn on, then right away twist the other way to turn off.

Please try this experiment: install a pair of fresh 123 cells, close the tailcap all the way, until the unit turns on. Now unscrew the tailcap just enough to turn the unit off. Now, by twisting the tailcap, turn the unit on and off repeatedly so you're doing it about once each second... half second on, half second off, half second on, half second off, etc. Do this maybe a dozen times. If you're not seeing the LED change brightness at all, there's definitely a problem! PM me in that case and I'll get you my address so you can send yours back for repair or replacement.

If the levels do change in the above experiment, then your unit is probably fine. Either way, please share with us how the experiment works out! Hope this helps.


----------



## bucken

I didn't realize that the ON-OFF-ON sequence had to be done so quickly, although many of the times I tried, it was probably done that fast. When I get home, tonite, I'll re-try your suggestion and let you know what happens. 

It just seemed strange that I could only get the white LED to work with ONLY mid-range capacity batteries. Anything else, better or worse, and all I could get was the amber LED.


----------



## milkyspit

bucken said:


> I didn't realize that the ON-OFF-ON sequence had to be done so quickly, although many of the times I tried, it was probably done that fast. When I get home, tonite, I'll re-try your suggestion and let you know what happens.
> 
> It just seemed strange that I could only get the white LED to work with ONLY mid-range capacity batteries. Anything else, better or worse, and all I could get was the amber LED.



You might have been inadvertently changing the level from incidental contact of the spring against the contact strips on the side of the tube when replacing the tailcap... that would make it look like one set of cells gave you white, another set gave you amber, etc.


----------



## Omega Man

I know you won't be retiring off these or anything .
But if the money and need for one arises, I know where to look.


----------



## bucken

Scott,
Just gave the MC2 another chance when I got home, tonight... Ol' fumble fingers just needed some personalized instruction from the master, himself. Once I got the rythym right, it works like a charm! Sorry for any concern... This is great! Please consider a AA version.


----------



## Tritium

Mine just arrived. I will play with it tonight. The first thing I will do is a new aluminum or Ti shell for it.


Thurmond


----------



## Archangel

My tip is to use as low a level as will get the job done. Using a pair of otherwise useless batteries i got five minutes on high, but after the batteries recovered, an hour on medium. I'm using batteries that are registering <10% on the ZTS 3v coin cell scale and they can keep amber going for a few days before one gives up the ghost and needs to be replaced.


----------



## karlthev

Got my two today!! What a hoot! Great, just what I was after!!


Karl


----------



## milkyspit

Flashlight and yaesumofo, your MC2 units shipped today! 

*SIX UNITS BUILT AND READY TO SHIP RIGHT NOW. FIRST COME FIRST SERVED!
*










bucken said:


> Scott,
> Just gave the MC2 another chance when I got home, tonight... Ol' fumble fingers just needed some personalized instruction from the master, himself. Once I got the rythym right, it works like a charm! Sorry for any concern... This is great! Please consider a AA version.



Glad you got it working! As for the AA version, I can build you one custom in your choice of host... PM me if interested... or eventually I hope to score a batch of inexpensive lantern-style hosts and build out a small quantity. 



Tritium said:


> Mine just arrived. I will play with it tonight. The first thing I will do is a new aluminum or Ti shell for it.
> 
> Thurmond



*WOW! *Would love to have one like that myself. :bow:



Archangel said:


> My tip is to use as low a level as will get the job done. Using a pair of otherwise useless batteries i got five minutes on high, but after the batteries recovered, an hour on medium. I'm using batteries that are registering <10% on the ZTS 3v coin cell scale and they can keep amber going for a few days before one gives up the ghost and needs to be replaced.



The MC2 on low output white using a fresh pair of 123 cells should keep running in regulation for roughly 1000 hours... and if you wake up in the middle of the night with the unit at that level, believe it or not it might be a little too bright for you to get back to sleep! :naughty:



karlthev said:


> Got my two today!! What a hoot! Great, just what I was after!!
> 
> Karl




Enjoy, Karl! Glad you were able to get them despite both of us missing the campout.


----------



## Tritium

Just as a light these work great with 17670's and 18650's as well.


Thurmond


----------



## Archangel

Any chance anyone has ever seen a 3xAAAA or 4xAAAA holder (not a typo)?


----------



## milkyspit

Tritium said:


> Just as a light these work great with 17670's and 18650's as well.
> 
> Thurmond



WOW! Didn't think to check whether the 18650 would fit. With a *2200mAh* protected cell, low white will provide roughly 1500 hours runtime! It's running with the white LED when on 18650, right?



Archangel said:


> Any chance anyone has ever seen a 3xAAAA or 4xAAAA holder (not a typo)?



Actually, yes. A little stainless steel LED light I had about a year ago from Target (I think), branded as Eddie Bauer (or was it Coast? LED Lenser?) had a 3AAAA holder, if memory serves.


----------



## Tritium

Milkyspit wrote: WOW! Didn't think to check whether the 18650 would fit. With a 200mAh protected cell, low white will provide roughly 1500 hours runtime! It's running with the white LED when on 18650, right?


You are correct sir. White at full brightness. I am using Aw's protected cells.

Thurmond


----------



## mikeymoto

I'll take 2. Payment coming momentarily.


----------



## milkyspit

mikeymoto said:


> I'll take 2. Payment coming momentarily.




PP received, package in the mail! 

*FOUR UNITS BUILT AND READY TO SHIP RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## mikeymoto




----------



## Toglud

Scott

I'll take 1. 

 

Torben.


----------



## milkyspit

Toglud said:


> Scott
> 
> I'll take 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Torben.



Got your PP... boxed and mailed! Well, in an hour or two, the post office hasn't opened yet.


----------



## simonsays

simonsays said:


> Outstanding! Now its just a question of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waiting for the postman. Many thanks!
> 
> Simon


 
Hi Scott, 

Looks like I didnt have to wait long at all! 
USA to UK in 4 days, thats outstanding. Even quicker than Lighthound 
The MC2 works just fine, I find the UI to be quite intuitive. I think its easier to point the light at the wall rather than looking at the LED when selecting levels though.
I've treated it to a new set of cells, hopefully they should last a good long while in 'nightlight' mode...
I'll post a longer review when I've had a chance to play in the dark.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## milkyspit

simonsays said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Looks like I didnt have to wait long at all!
> USA to UK in 4 days, thats outstanding. Even quicker than Lighthound
> The MC2 works just fine, I find the UI to be quite intuitive. I think its easier to point the light at the wall rather than looking at the LED when selecting levels though.
> I've treated it to a new set of cells, hopefully they should last a good long while in 'nightlight' mode...
> I'll post a longer review when I've had a chance to play in the dark.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon




Terrific Simon! Can't wait to read your review! 



*THREE MC2 UNITS READY TO SHIP RIGHT NOW. First Come, First Served! (Paypal info in the top post.)
*


----------



## Flea Bag

Greetings Scott.

Wanted to purchase an MC2. Sent you an e-mail... Received it yet at: milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com?

Thanks!


----------



## milkyspit

Flea Bag said:


> Greetings Scott.
> 
> Wanted to purchase an MC2. Sent you an e-mail... Received it yet at: milky (AT) quarryrun (dot) com?
> 
> Thanks!



Flea Bag, got the email and replied to it a few minutes ago. Hope I answered everything!


----------



## Flea Bag

Brilliant!

Payment for one MC2 sent!


----------



## milkyspit

Flea Bag said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Payment for one MC2 sent!



Got your Paypal... mailing tomorrow. Cheers!


----------



## milkyspit

*Dizney *has grabbed the remaining pair of MC2 units I've got built at the moment.


*There will be more. *Just gotta take a road trip to replenish some parts! 

Keep the orders rollin' folks, if you want to make sure you get yours!

Thanks all! :bow: :bow:


----------



## yaesumofo

Received mine today.
Cool but no directions onoperation.
Can these be posted?
I get the idea that turning the unit on and off a couple of times quickly in a row enables different modes. What are they?
Thanks
Yaesumofo




milkyspit said:


> *flashlight* and *yaesumofo*, got you both confirmed. Many thanks!


----------



## milkyspit

Have 10 more MC2 bodies and am building these units right now. Still going strong! 



yaesumofo said:


> Received mine today.
> Cool but no directions onoperation.
> Can these be posted?
> I get the idea that turning the unit on and off a couple of times quickly in a row enables different modes. What are they?
> Thanks
> Yaesumofo



Mofo, yes, comprehensive directions will be posted, and most likely published in PDF format for download and printing.

In the meantime, you should have gotten a quick tips sheet inside the MC2 baggie. Here's a copy...

*Quick Tips.
*_*
Unscrew the BOTTOM to install or remove batteries... screw bottom back into place all the way to turn on, or back off just a bit and press inward on the metal washer at bottom for momentary on... a quick press on then off will make the MC2 switch to the next-lower mode next time you turn on the unit, and when at the lowest output, the next such mode change will return to max output... the levels (in order) are HIGH, MEDIUM, LOW, and AMBER. The MC2 will automatically switch to amber when your cells cannot keep the current mode in regulation any longer... sometimes you'll see the unit going back and forth for a short while if the voltage is right at the borderline... when the cells are REALLY depleted, the amber LED will begin pulsating gently, letting you know it's time to look for some more cells! Also, you can unscrew the nylon spacer inside the tailcap to make the spring reach farther into the tube... do this to run with a single 123 cell.
*_


----------



## karlthev

Hey folks, I buy dang near EVERTHING (ask luxover, he's watching me right now!!) but, not all I buy is useful--you know, actually USING lights for lighting purposes?????? Anyway, I got two of these beauties from MIlky the other week and I can tell you, they are used pret near every night and tough as the tubes they are built of!! Get 'em while they are hot--like right now!!! :rock: 


Karl


----------



## Loomy

A light made from a plastic junction, very interesting


----------



## mikeymoto

Got mine. I've been yearning for something designed to put out a low level of light for a LONG time, and this thing has versatile battery options to boot. Thank you! Of course my wife finds them to be an epitome of guyness..."it's made of PVC!" she says, but I told her should could beautify them to her heart's content. Personalize! Yeah, these are cool. If I could ask for any changes, the only thing I could think of is the "china" stamp on the tube. I'd pay a $1 more for USA tubing. =)


----------



## Archangel

(grin) I'll agree with that. Is there such a thing?


----------



## milkyspit

If I could locate suitable "Made In USA" tubes I would certainly use them! FWIW, these PVC tubes may be made in China but are sourced from a "manufacturer" in North Carolina... my guess would be they used to manufacture the things themselves, then sent that part of the operation overseas.
:shrug:

The MC2 itself is made in New Jersey, as my 6-year-old son likes to say! 

Among recent shipments...

NetMage: 2 units
RDF: 4 units
Vifam: 2 units




*TWO MC2 units built at present and ready to ship... first come, first served! Paypal info in the top post of this thread. (Can make more if you need 'em.)
*


----------



## flashlight

milkyspit said:


> If I could locate suitable "Made In USA" tubes I would certainly use them! FWIW, these PVC tubes may be made in China but are sourced from a "manufacturer" in North Carolina... my guess would be they used to manufacture the things themselves, then sent that part of the operation overseas.
> :shrug:
> 
> The MC2 itself is made in New Jersey, as my 6-year-old son likes to say!



Does he say it like "Nu Joysee"?


----------



## milkyspit

flashlight said:


> Does he say it like "Nu Joysee"?



Nope, and neither do I!


----------



## Archangel

To determine how dead my dead batteries are, i test them on the ZTS CR123A port and if they read <1% (no running LEDs) i immediately test them on the coin cell port. I think the two i'm using now got 40% on the coin cell and so far i've run it for a night on amber and two nights on low_white. (smirk) I might have to bump it up to medium just 'cause i'll get bored of waiting for them to give up the ghost. Does 2xCR2=1xAA size-wise? I wonder if you can squeeze an MC2 into a Tektite Trek Lithium. (pause) Was that out loud?


----------



## milkyspit

Archangel said:


> To determine how dead my dead batteries are, i test them on the ZTS CR123A port and if they read <1% (no running LEDs) i immediately test them on the coin cell port. I think the two i'm using now got 40% on the coin cell and so far i've run it for a night on amber and two nights on low_white. (smirk) I might have to bump it up to medium just 'cause i'll get bored of waiting for them to give up the ghost. Does 2xCR2=1xAA size-wise? I wonder if you can squeeze an MC2 into a Tektite Trek Lithium. (pause) Was that out loud?



Pretty close (2xCR2 is just a tad longer than 1AA) and send it over (the Trek Lithium that is)... and yup (out loud)! 

BTW, I like your battery "double test" methodology.


----------



## Sway

I received my MC2 today, I really like it :thumbsup: 

Thanks Milky!

Later
Kelly


----------



## milkyspit

Sway said:


> I received my MC2 today, I really like it :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks Milky!
> 
> Later
> Kelly




Sweet! Glad you like it, Sway!


----------



## js

milkyspit,

Don't know why it took me so long to get excited about an MC2--but I certainly am NOW!!! Just read the entire thread. Very impressive. In the best tradition of CPF mod work. You are a true and right honorable gentleman, and I am very thankful for all of your hard work in developing this little beauty.

Although . . . hmm . . . now that I think of it I *DO* know why it took me so long to jump on this bandwagon:

Your avatar/sig-line picture! You say "Be very afraid" and I think I listened. ewwwwyyyuuuuuueeee! I'm afraid. Very afraid!

LOL!

Anyway, PayPal incoming for one MC2.


----------



## straightblast

I would like a few of these...Milky, please check your email.

What are you guys finding as runtimes on these?


----------



## milkyspit

straightblast said:


> I would like a few of these...Milky, please check your email.
> 
> What are you guys finding as runtimes on these?



*Straightblast,* replied to your email.

As for runtimes, the low white should give about 1000 hours, medium white about 200 hours, and high white about 70 hours... most of the above times in regulation.


----------



## milkyspit

straightblast said:


> I would like a few of these...Milky, please check your email.
> 
> What are you guys finding as runtimes on these?



*STRAIGHTBLAST,* check your PM! Now that CPF has returned I sent ya a PM to make sure we're in sync on this.

*TO ALL:* Got roughly 15 MC2 ASSEMBLIES READY FOR ACTION! First come first served! $55 each, free shipping when ordering multiples, $5 otherwise.


----------



## Tritium

Hey Milky,

Mine is still running strong on the same Protected 18650 I put in it when I received it. I know it has run for 300 or 400 hours so far.

Thurmond


----------



## Archangel

I haven't even gotten to my 10% ZTS batteries yet. Even with all-but-dead ones it can run low-white for days.


----------



## PKT

I'd like one Milky -incoming PP.

Thanks


----------



## PKT

These are still able to run on R123's?
PP sent for 1
Thanks


----------



## SilverFox

OK, I have been bitten by the Milky Candle craze, and I just can't believe how versatile it is.

Single or multi cell running.
Regulation.
Two color choices.
3 levels of white.
Runs on primary or rechargeable cells.

It is truly amazing.

The one "feature" I found very entertaining was the realistic candle like flicker as it went through the death throws at the end of the cells life.

I need to point out that it also has some "undocumented" features...

I'll check with Scott and see if it would be OK to go into these.  I may have to do a review on the MC2. I must admit that I am quite excited about utilizing its full capabilities. 

The capabilities of this light goes beyond understanding... Well, maybe not completely beyond, but it comes pretty close...  

Tom


----------



## milkyspit

PKT said:


> These are still able to run on R123's?
> PP sent for 1
> Thanks



Yes, no problem with running on R123's... although there's really no advantage to using the second R123, might as well use one... you'll still get white output for most of the runtime. For longer runs, better to use a single 17670 or 18650.

Oh, and your MC2 got packed about an hour after your PP arrived... it's in the mailbox right now!


----------



## milkyspit

SilverFox said:


> OK, I have been bitten by the Milky Candle craze, and I just can't believe how versatile it is.
> 
> Single or multi cell running.
> Regulation.
> Two color choices.
> 3 levels of white.
> Runs on primary or rechargeable cells.
> 
> It is truly amazing.
> 
> The one "feature" I found very entertaining was the realistic candle like flicker as it went through the death throws at the end of the cells life.
> 
> I need to point out that it also has some "undocumented" features...
> 
> I'll check with Scott and see if it would be OK to go into these.  I may have to do a review on the MC2. I must admit that I am quite excited about utilizing its full capabilities.
> 
> The capabilities of this light goes beyond understanding... Well, maybe not completely beyond, but it comes pretty close...
> 
> Tom



Tom, document away! Just give us a link over here so folks can find their way to your discoveries.


----------



## milkyspit

*UPDATE AS OF 12/11/06 AT 11:39am*

Buildable: 12 MC2 units, 20+ boards for 4AA lanterns (SilverFox, got any photos of yours?) or other custom applications

MC2 Cost: $55 each with $5 (USA) or $10 (elsewhere) shipping for the entire order.

Lantern and custom build cost: TBD, send me PM...

Payment info in the top post of this thread.

Orders shipped by this SATURDAY ought to arrive before Christmas, at least here in the United States.


----------



## milkyspit

BTW, so far 97 MC2 units have been shipped! Thanks all! 

Thought of a fun thing to do... for whoever orders the 100th MC2, I'll include in the package the prototype Milky Tester v2 unit free of charge... a bit of Milky Candle history, and still a darned useful little tester! It's designed to check suitability of a 123 cell for use in a 2x123 Milky Candle or MC2 unit. Who's gonna get it? :naughty:


----------



## SilverFox

Hello Scott,

Here is a shot of the lantern that I am planning on using in my write up.







Tom


----------



## Overload

What do I need to run it on one 123?


----------



## milkyspit

Overload said:


> What do I need to run it on one 123?



Nothing! 

The spring cup in the tailcap unscrews to extend the spring length... if you unscrew it as far as possible it will hold a single 123 cell in place nicely.

Primary 1x123 will run the amber LED.

Rechargeable Li-ion RCR123 will run the white LED, then failover to amber toward the end of its runtime. This can serve as an indicator to charge your cell... especially you're using an unprotected cell.


----------



## TENMMIKE

97 ? is that all?? man there are a lot of people missing out on a sweet long run emergency light., milky you did good, i use mine often and recommend it to anybody needing a " suck the batt dry" light,its perfect for eating up all your used up primaries


milkyspit said:


> BTW, so far 97 MC2 units have been shipped! Thanks all!
> 
> Thought of a fun thing to do... for whoever orders the 100th MC2, I'll include in the package the prototype Milky Tester v2 unit free of charge... a bit of Milky Candle history, and still a darned useful little tester! It's designed to check suitability of a 123 cell for use in a 2x123 Milky Candle or MC2 unit. Who's gonna get it? :naughty:


----------



## PKT

I received mine today- very nice. 
I hope you'll continue to build these, I'd like another one or two sometime After XMAS.
Couldn't be happier, Thank you.


----------



## SilverFox

Some of you may be sitting on the fence, trying to decide if you want to get one of these candles or not.

Here is some "eye candy" that may help you decide...







Tom


----------



## Bob_G

Okay, okay, I'll take one 

PP incoming.

*Edit:*


----------



## milkyspit

Bob_G said:


> Okay, okay, I'll take one
> 
> PP incoming.
> 
> *Edit:*



Thanks! It's in the mailbox, literally.


----------



## SilverFox

Hello Scott,

Here are some comments on your MC2 and the lantern version of the MC2.

Tom


----------



## milkyspit

Nice review, Tom! 

Especially like the "undocumented" functionality: battery rejuvenator and NiCd/NiMH reforming aid.

BTW, folks, I've got parts on hand to build TEN more MC2 units, and if you live in USA they'll likely reach you before Christmas... if they go in the mail to you by Wednesday! I'd love to get these into folks' hands to enjoy. Who's up for one (or more)? :naughty:


----------



## Bob_G

Got it today  Took it to the bathroom for my morning dump and had it figured out by the time I got done, so pretty simple (my first funny switch so I was worried.)

I like the ergonomics, that the body isn't white, the twisty action isn't grungy, a 17670 doesn't rattle (since an 18mm is supposed to fit, I thought a 17 might rattle) and that the switching is simple and intuitive.

Here's a quick and dirty garage ceiling shot on high. Amazing how round the spot is and how well centered huh? And the color is nice and warm, well, at least not blue - weird huh?






Here's a CR2 Ion on low for comparison - no reason to compare them, but it was in my pocket and the use for me would be similar.






Quick question - what's a ballpark runtime for a 17670 on high, about 150 hours? 

I got this as a dedicated night stand light, so we'll see how it works out tonight, but I'm optimistic. The runtime on a full battery is the cool deal here for me, thanks for figuring it all out


----------



## milkyspit

Bob_G said:


> Quick question - what's a ballpark runtime for a 17670 on high, about 150 hours?
> 
> I got this as a dedicated night stand light, so we'll see how it works out tonight, but I'm optimistic. The runtime on a full battery is the cool deal here for me, thanks for figuring it all out



Bob_G, glad it arrived safely! 

Afraid the ballpark runtime is only about 75 hours on high with a 17670 cell... or 234 hours on medium... or 1071 hours on low white. Please forgive this lapse in performance.

As to the night stand duty... you may find high output to be too bright for sleeping! The original Milky Candle way back when actually only featured what are now high and medium levels... I'd added what's now low white output because for me the MEDIUM was too bright to get back to sleep after waking up in the middle of the night! oo:


----------



## milkyspit

BTW, finally pieced together a little side project I've been planning for months...

*[size=+1]Q.[/size]* What do you get when you hack the MC2 code and alter the hardware to support a vastly higher drive level, mate the circuit with a 17670 cell plus LuxIII UWOJ emitter, plus a cut-down McR38 reflector... and stuff it all inside one of these Tektite hosts?

_Tektite Tac2L LED Flashlight_





*[size=+1]A.[/size]* The first prototype of the MC2-HP!  Three digitally regulated brightness levels controlled with the tactical tailswitch... high beam output roughly 100 lumens with estimated runtime 2+ hours... medium output maybe 35 lumens with estimated runtime 7.5 hours... low beam maybe 6 lumens with estimated runtime 40 hours... nearly the entire runtime at all levels in full regulation... double O-ring sealed and totally waterproof (not a dive light though, strictly speaking). :naughty:

Entire light 5 inches long, head 2 inch diameter, body 1 inch diameter. Body machined out of solid aluminum stock, front portion of head molded of solid polycarbonate with removable rubber glare shield.

Is this sort of thing of interest to anyone besides me? Seriously.
:thinking:


----------



## London Lad

I am up for one subject to price


----------



## europium

Followup report on my MC2: 

I use this as a "see enough to do business" light in my bathroom. After using up what expended CR123 cells I had (I go through more AA cells than 123s), I have used the MC2 exclusively with the 18650 Li-Ion batteries I got from AW earlier this year. These are rated at 2200mAh, and I charge them with the DSD charger (also from AW)--a charger known to only charge the batteries to anywhere from 80% to 90% of their full capacity.

I did *a runtime test with the MC2 on medium white*:Start time (with a just-charged 18650): 6:30 p.m. on December 14.
End time: approximately 6:30 a.m. on December 27.​* So the total runtime was 12 1/2 consecutive days on medium, or 300 hours!* oo: 

Here are a couple of photos of the MC2 in action when running on the medium-white setting (shot with a Sony DSC-H5 with Auto White-Balance): 





_ The image above is a level view of the MC2, at its medium-white setting, sitting on the corner shelf of my shower stall. If there appears to be any green tint to the corona or spill beam, that is due to the somewhat off-white color of my shower stall. Any bluish purple tint you see is really there. No post-processing was done, but the image was cropped._





_ The image above is a shot from below the MC2 (sitting on the corner shelf of my shower stall) showing the spill beam as well as the spot hitting the corner of the ceiling above. Again, the green tint you see is not really there, but the bluish purple tint is there. Cropped, and also boosted midtones (to make this image comparable in brightness to the previous image). No other post-processing._


All in all I am quite pleased with my MC2. Although I really like the color of the light that the Amber LED puts out, it is a bit dim for me. I might have preferred a brighter Red LED instead of the Amber, but the Amber serves its purpose of letting me know when I need to swap out the 18650 battery for a freshly charged one.

(BTW, I have dropped my MC2 numerous times, from about waist-height, onto a hard-tile floor with no detrimental effects.)

Good job, Scott! 

Eu

P.S.--As far as an AA version, I think I would prefer a 2 cell AA version designed strictly as a nightlight with just a high/low/pulsing White LED. Would this be possible to design with a Cree XR-E without doing any voltage boosting?


----------



## milkyspit

*[size=+1]Update 7/14/2007[/size]*

Guys, I just received a PM asking if these are still available. They are! I've got enough boards remaining to build 10 more units, then I'm more-or-less out unless getting lots of additional demand. I can perhaps mount alternate forms of 5mm or even 10mm LEDs, too, so if you've been hankering for a special version, this would be a good time to get it. Pricing for the standard MC2 is $55 per unit, and for special requests it's $60 per unit. Note that I can also build into various other formats, such as lanterns and the like.


----------



## milkyspit

Quick mention that Leef and I recently announced our Gotham flashlight. Of interest with regard to the MC2 is that the Gotham board derives its design from the board in the MC2 itself... in fact, Gotham has an 'ultralow' output level that pretty much bridges the gap with the MC2, delivering output that's about as bright as the medium setting on MC2. Gotham tailstands, too... :naughty:






More info *over here*.


----------



## Archangel

I use my MC2 24/7 on low with well-used cells. (grin) Who would've thought that it'd grow up to become Gotham?


----------



## milkyspit

Minor update in light of continued(!) intrerest in the MC2...

*[size=+1]Update 9/16/2007[/size]*

There are still a few of these left... maybe 2 or 3, plus maybe a half-dozen prototypes of various sorts. :thinking: Cost remains $55 per unit, and current shipping charges are as follows, slightly higher than before due to US Postal price increase earlier this year...

Shipping to USA uninsured costs $5.
Shipping to USA with insurance costs a total of $12.
Shipping internationally costs $29 via EMS with tracking and up to $100 insurance coverage.

A note on insurance: I cannot cover lost or damaged packages (only a one-man shop after all)... so if you're concerned about this risk, please order insurance on your package. That said, so far I've never actually had a package lost... so this is purely optional. Your call either way!

Note for international customers: I need to declare the same value for Customs that I do for insurance... please keep this in mind and tell me how much to declare as the value of your package. Up to $100 insurance coverage can be included in your shipment at no extra charge, more insurance would cost you additional, Please let me know if you wish that.


----------



## Gizzy

for a candle :thumbsup:


----------



## milkyspit

Gizzy, it's in the mail as of now. Seriously.


----------



## Gizzy

damn that was quick  mailman is your neighbor? lol
anyway thank you soo much I can't wait :twothumbs


----------



## Dreadalus

for two! Yayy, finally, I don't know why it took me so long, I've wanted some of these since before I had a mother-in-law that went through 123s like crazy (macular degeneration, poor thing).

Has anybody ever stuck a white balloon on one of these for a diffuser?


----------



## milkyspit

Dreadalus said:


> for two! Yayy, finally, I don't know why it took me so long, I've wanted some of these since before I had a mother-in-law that went through 123s like crazy (macular degeneration, poor thing).
> 
> Has anybody ever stuck a white balloon on one of these for a diffuser?




Dreadalus, 2x MC2 units on the way, mailed 'em yesterday.


----------



## Alan B

So exactly what is left now?

By the way, I like your use of the PVC repair coupler. I do a lot with PVC and have considered these for packaging small projects but have not done it yet. Nice application. One that I've been contemplating is a 'floor light' for the RV when we go dry camping. Possibly a red LED in both ends, lay it on the floor... Perhaps an auto-on ambient light detector...

-- Alan


----------



## milkyspit

Alan B said:


> So exactly what is left now?
> 
> By the way, I like your use of the PVC repair coupler. I do a lot with PVC and have considered these for packaging small projects but have not done it yet. Nice application. One that I've been contemplating is a 'floor light' for the RV when we go dry camping. Possibly a red LED in both ends, lay it on the floor... Perhaps an auto-on ambient light detector...
> 
> -- Alan



Hi Alan, this is a good question... (BTW, thanks for the kind words)... I have maybe a half-dozen units completed in my PERSONAL stash of MC2... and I could build more if there's any demand. Heck, I'm not totally averse to selling out of my personal stock... it's happened before! I can always make myself more, so no problem there.

Let me know if you want any...


----------



## Beastmaster

I gather you still have enough for a couple of these to sell?

-Steve


----------



## milkyspit

Beastmaster said:


> I gather you still have enough for a couple of these to sell?
> 
> -Steve




Steve, I replied to your PM... yes, I have a handful of these left. The ones I have were originally intended for my personal use, but guess I can always make myself more later! 

Let me know how many you need and we can take it from there.


----------



## MURDOK72605

PM sent for two if there are any left........


----------



## MURDOK72605

Thanks Scott. 
:wave:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigman

Locking this one & continuing here...


----------

